# ML3's FREE Home Brew Monster Art



## ml3

In keeping with the free character art work thread, how about one for home brewed monsters? I know some of us are more comfortable drawing creatures than humans, and I imagine there are more new monsters floating around out there than there are characters to fight them, so there should be no shortage of material. 

Would any other artists be interested in this kind of thing? I don't know if there is another thread for this somewhere but if not this might be the place to post them.


----------



## Ferret

There was one by knightfall, but it sank into the grim place that is: *BELOW FIRST PAGE*


----------



## ml3

Well, hopefully this one can be added too frequently and kept somewhere near the top. Unless, of course, people don't find use for it.


----------



## Ferret

Hopefully.


----------



## Knight Otu

Well, if this thread exists, why not use it?

An older creation of me would be the drachlings. The three posted at http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=30809 do not have a really detailed description, but maybe they are sufficient. Oh, and I'm not so greedy that I want all of them if someone wants to take a shot at them .

If a different format is preferred, let me know.


----------



## Ferret

I've conjured up a new race I'm writing-out:

The Illyameitr have one feature that makes them distinct, at the elbow there arm splits off into two forearms, one with a developed tree-gripping claw, and the other with spindly fingers to pry into dead bark and pull out grubs and sap. They are gaunt, and pale, but they have rubbery, gristly skin, and have only the fewest hairs on their heads. Their feet have adapted for climbing and have two black claws at the front, and a tendon that stretches from the front of the foot to the back and helps pick up vibrations. 

Here is an ear I like:


----------



## Knightfall

Lots of prospects on this thread for doing monster/races art.

Blood elves
Ice elves
Torin dwarves (sundered dwarves)
Rockwood gnomes
Rakasta
Baklath (winged goblins)
The kha
Dracovarans
Reef giants
Forest trolls
Ice trolls
The vonakyndra
The gema
Hutaakans
Phanatons
The breshidi
The griff
The jiltan

Plus a lot more...


----------



## ml3

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, if this thread exists, why not use it?
> 
> An older creation of me would be the drachlings. The three posted at http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=30809 do not have a really detailed description, but maybe they are sufficient. Oh, and I'm not so greedy that I want all of them if someone wants to take a shot at them .
> 
> If a different format is preferred, let me know.




Well, based on the post, here's the Archer Drachling....


----------



## Phineas Crow

I'd love some art to go with my creatures. Here are a few of my homebrew monsters. I didn't get too detailed in describing their appearances, but there should be enough to work from.

Marmanhig
Sargassum
Foul Flock


----------



## Knight Otu

ml3 said:
			
		

> Well, based on the post, here's the Archer Drachling....



It is great!  The arrow spines look a bit big, but that is nothing major. I love it!


----------



## Ferret

This is good but Maybe we should go request light?


----------



## Knightfall

ml3 said:
			
		

> Well, based on the post, here's the Archer Drachling....




That's an awsome drawing. Nice work, ml3.


----------



## ml3

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> That's an awsome drawing. Nice work, ml3.




Thanks Knightfall. I took a shot at the baklath too.


----------



## ml3

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> That's an awsome drawing. Nice work, ml3.




Thanks Knightfall. 
Here's my version of the Baklath.


----------



## Knightfall

ml3 said:
			
		

> Thanks Knightfall.
> Here's my version of the Baklath.




AWSOME!  

I'm going to post this image on my yahoo group, ok?


----------



## Knight Otu

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> AWSOME!



I agree with Knightfall. That is great!


----------



## ml3

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I agree with Knightfall. That is great!



Thank you very much.  So, no other artists wanting to do this stuff? I figured there be a wave of people.

By the way Phineas, I'm trying to work out the Marmanhig. May be a while though.


----------



## Phineas Crow

ml3 said:
			
		

> ...By the way Phineas, I'm trying to work out the Marmanhig. May be a while though.




No hurry, your art is great and worth the wait.


----------



## Knightfall

ml3 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much.  So, no other artists wanting to do this stuff? I figured there be a wave of people.
> 
> By the way Phineas, I'm trying to work out the Marmanhig. May be a while though.




Can't wait to see this next one. Keep 'em coming people.


----------



## ml3

*workin on new art*

Ferret, can you give me more info on the race you created-

Humanoid? Avian, mamalian, reptile? Level of technology- primitive, barbaric, medieval, etc?


----------



## ~Johnny~

ml3, I just want to say that your art is top-notch. I look forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## Ferret

ml3 said:
			
		

> Ferret, can you give me more info on the race you created-
> 
> Humanoid? Avian, mamalian, reptile? Level of technology- primitive, barbaric, medieval, etc?




Some more indepth description here.

Bipedal and humanoid yes. Reptile is the closest, but they don't have scales. They are fairly advanced, bits and pieces from the renaisence, but more or less medieval. For instance they have primitive clocks, but nothing chemical like gun powder or medicines.

Anything else?


----------



## ml3

~Johnny~ said:
			
		

> ml3, I just want to say that your art is top-notch. I look forward to seeing more of your work!



Thank you Johnny.


----------



## Ferret

It is, very classy.


----------



## HellHound

ml3 - drop me an email about working on a few short creature PDFs with E.N.Publishing. I won't be able to reply until July 1 or so (I'm heading out on vacation for a while).

mjasonparent@ambient.ca


----------



## ml3

Ferret, here's my take on the Illyameitr. 

This is a tricky one, so here's what I did (indulge my explanation)

An arboreal reptile without scales struck me somewhere between snake and chameleon. I patterened the claw hands and coloration after a panther chameleon.

The eyes are set forward for tree dwelling and depth perception. I made them and the muzzle snake like, which resembles the asgardian face you mentioned. The ears you wanted with sparse hair and a humanoid head became very yoda-like natually.

Anyway, that's how the peices all came together in my mind. Hope you like it.

Phineas, the Marmanhig is being worked out.

Hell Hound I will absolutely send you an email. Thanks.


----------



## Ferret

That is pretty much amazing. I'm not sure about the head, but I like it, the colours as well I dislike but overall I could have asked for anything better!

[edit: Oh and thanks!


----------



## jgbrowning

Nice work.

joe b.


----------



## ml3

*Marmanhig*

Hey Phineas,

A few quick questions about the Marmanhig. Exactly how humanoid are they? Could they walk down a dark street unnoticed? Do the eyes glwo in the dark. What's their build like (or is a template?). Do they wear clothing or tattered clothes? In other words, are they more ghoul or vampire?

Also what color is their skin?

For the face, I'm pictureing a cross between Nosferatu and The Joker. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## crabclaw

_[font=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*"Aunggor* glows a grotesque red like phosphorus that sparks and flakes to the ground, his face writhes like a boa constrictor, his eyes are as black mirrors, and his ever-gaping hole of a mouth is lined with multiple rows of teeth that ever stream with long dripping bans of old flesh."

 Aunggor is an aspiring demon lord, humanoid is shape with legs like a goat, and stands some 22ft tall.
[/font]_


----------



## crabclaw

I would love to see a demon lord in my home brew adventure setting rendered!

   Here is a description:

_[font=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"Reader I recall through memories crystal clear there poised *The Demon Lord Ssarrottbalo* on an onyx terrain. On one shoulder was the Head of Hatred — on the other the Head of Pestilence. The unquenchable mouth was the Doorway of Doom into which a tongue scooped soul-pieces like coal; savage minions dancing in the up-stirred ash..."

  The "Doorway of Doom" is the gate (thousand gates) he employs to draw in souls to fill his private underworld.

 He should have cuts and wounds from a resent war (The Deepwuld War). In this war 'deepwuld' was sundered from the Abyss -- and is now a separate demi-plane. Gargantuan in size -- spans an area of some 2 miles.

Also, he is cover with living scales "Scales of Ssarrottbalo" triangular shaped, whitish.
[/font]_


----------



## crabclaw

One more would be:

_[font=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"From the Outer Plane, *Nyomythus* is an intermediate deity from the Court of Corellon at Arvandor, in the great forest on the Olympia Glades of Arborea. He is elf and gnome mixed; more elf than gnome."

 This distinguished, fierce, yet angelic-looking being welds a mithral bow. He is slender, built for speed, and some 13 ft. tall -- very elvish-looking -- 'cept for a dark-brown and grey streaked gnomish beard..
[/font]_


----------



## Phineas Crow

ml3 said:
			
		

> Hey Phineas,
> 
> A few quick questions about the Marmanhig.




*Exactly how humanoid are they?*

They are man sized with a gaunt appearance. When standing they would have a stooped, almost crouched stance, they live in cramped attics so they should be use to low ceilings.

*Could they walk down a dark street unnoticed?*

If the street was very dark... and no one got a good look at its face.

*Do the eyes glwo in the dark.*

I would say they have eyes that function like a cat's, catching and reflecting light which causes them to glow in the darkness. However if in total darkness, with no light to reflect, they will not glow.

*Do they wear clothing or tattered clothes?*

They walk around in the _nuuuude_, like the doppleganger.

*In other words, are they more ghoul or vampire?*

A cross between a ghoul and a vampire, they aren't as dead looking as a ghoul, but they can't be easily mistaken for a human like a vampire.

*Also what color is their skin?*

light grey or greyish-brown.


----------



## ml3

Exactly what I needed. Thank you.


----------



## crabclaw

If you need more description on one of the three please let me know -- your work is incredibly beautiful!


----------



## EldonG

I've just posted some beasties that would allow for some *very wide* artistic interpretation...they're over in the homebrews of the Creature Catalog section...they're called Flesh-fused Monstrosities...interested?  I love your work, and would like to see what you do with one...


----------



## ml3

Ok Phineas,

Here's my version of the marmanhig. I tried to make it a deranged looking cellar dweller. One deviation- I bloated his forearms. I know the thing doesn't look rotted, but I got the idea of dead fat cells sort of pooling in its arms bloating the forearms and hands and making the rest gaunt. 

Hope you like it.


----------



## Phineas Crow

ml3 said:
			
		

> Ok Phineas,
> 
> Here's my version of the marmanhig. I tried to make it a deranged looking cellar dweller. One deviation- I bloated his forearms. I know the thing doesn't look rotted, but I got the idea of dead fat cells sort of pooling in its arms bloating the forearms and hands and making the rest gaunt.
> 
> Hope you like it.





I love it, great job!!

The marmanhig came out looking awesome and the creepy cellar scenery really adds to the artwork.


----------



## EldonG

Oh, man...deranged is right!
That thing makes my flesh crawl.  Excellent job...


----------



## Knight Otu

Great work as always! 

 I know there isn't much description to it, but may I add my Slaughterwar Master?


----------



## ThorneMD

Great art here. Keep it up.

If anyone would like to take a crack at one or all on mine:

Actic Elves: Arctic Elves are slightly taller than the average elf, males standing from 5 to 6 ½ feet tall and females standing from 4 ½ to 5 ½ feet tall. All Cold Ones are hauntingly beautiful and some fanciful Humans say that they have Fey-Blood. All Arctic Elves have blue grey hair and eyes as well as very pale skin. 

Desert Humans: Desert Humans typically stand about 5 to 6 feet tall and generally weigh about 200 to 250 pounds.  They are very well built being more muscular than most races.  Desert Humans have also adapted their body structure.  They have darker skin than most humans, and have a sleeker skull.  Desert Humans also have a longer lifespan than their human ancestors, living hardier lives, they are considered adults around the age of 30 and live till about 150 years old, some have been known to live well into their second century.

Thanks to any who do these.


----------



## crabclaw

bump -- this thread must not go over the edge and into the void of "page two"

 it's ... precious


----------



## ml3

thanks crabclaw.

 I've been fairly busy lately. Haven't been able to work on anything for a while but new stuff will be coming soon.


----------



## Rokonin

I know you're busy, but when you get around to it, if you wouldn't mind whipping up one of these, it'd be greatly appreciated 

*Bael:*  A tall, cat-like humanoid creature.  Think of it as a cat version of a Gnoll.  They are neat and always clean, as are their clothes and/or armor.  Armament-wise, the wield rapiers and go with leather or studded leather armor.  

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## ml3

ok,

So at some point I'll try 

Knight Otu's Slaughterwar Master
ThorneMD's desert humans
Rokonin's Bael-_done_
crab claw's Aunggor
and EldonG's Flesh-fused Monstrosities though I can't find the link for it.

so let's see- Crab Claw, give me as much detail as you can- weapons, general appearance, coloration, etc. 

Rokonin- What distinguished the Bael from other cat people- the tabaxi, etc. That's not meant to be sarcastic. I just want to know what sets them apart. They are somehwat civilized is sounds like. Do they wear shoes or boots? Are their heads that of a cat, or a mixture of human and cat. What kind of cat- domestic or the great cats? How tall are they? Do they stand upright? Have straight or cat-like legs? Retractable claws? Human hands or car paws? I don't want to assume anything.

If anyone else has details on the creatures I listed please let me know. 

I do this in my spare time and for fun and practice so bear with me on how long it takes to get these out.

Thanks


----------



## crabclaw

*Aunggor*: glows a dim yet grotesque red like phosphorus that sparks and flakes to the ground, his face writhes like a boa constrictor, his eyes are as black mirrors, and his ever-gaping hole of a mouth is lined with multiple rows of teeth that ever stream with long dripping bans of old flesh.

Aunggor is an aspiring Demon Lord, humanoid is shape with legs like a goat, and stands some 22ft tall. He is an embodiment of sloth and anger – yet fierce he still is as a warrior. Piercings and tattoos.

<o =""></o>He is bloated and twisted with slightly insectile features and a long barbed tail. A pair of limp bat-like wings grows from his back.

Armor is spotted; knee plate on one leg, elbow plate on one arm, leather-strapping armors decored with skulls, mails, and strange fashioned metals here and there, no helm.

His weapons are an evilly-ornate pike and those he naturally processes; barbed tail and claws.<o =""></o>


----------



## Rokonin

ml3 said:
			
		

> ok,
> 
> So at some point I'll try
> 
> Knight Otu's Slaughterwar Master
> ThorneMD's desert humans
> Rokonin's Bael
> crab claw's Aunggor
> and EldonG's Flesh-fused Monstrosities though I can't find the link for it.
> 
> so let's see- Crab Claw, give me as much detail as you can- weapons, general appearance, coloration, etc.
> 
> Rokonin- What distinguished the Bael from other cat people- the tabaxi, etc. That's not meant to be sarcastic. I just want to know what sets them apart. They are somehwat civilized is sounds like. Do they wear shoes or boots? Are their heads that of a cat, or a mixture of human and cat. What kind of cat- domestic or the great cats? How tall are they? Do they stand upright? Have straight or cat-like legs? Retractable claws? Human hands or car paws? I don't want to assume anything.
> 
> If anyone else has details on the creatures I listed please let me know.
> 
> I do this in my spare time and for fun and practice so bear with me on how long it takes to get these out.
> 
> Thanks




They are somewhat civilized, although they are a wandering race.  They live in camps and other temporary shelters.  They don't wear any kind of footwear, prefering to be as silent as possible with their own natural appendages.  They are humanoid great cats, with different tribes relating to a different cat -- a mostly tiger-like clan, etc.  They are a little over average human height, anywhere from 5'10" to 7'.  They stand upright, with cat-like legs, but human hands (covered in fur, with non-retractable claws).

Thanks alot


----------



## ml3

*Bael*

Maybe not as clean as you imagined. I made this more like  an upright cat than a humanoid with a cat's face. More cat like proportions. Hope you like it.



			
				Rokonin said:
			
		

> They are somewhat civilized, although they are a wandering race. They live in camps and other temporary shelters. They don't wear any kind of footwear, prefering to be as silent as possible with their own natural appendages. They are humanoid great cats, with different tribes relating to a different cat -- a mostly tiger-like clan, etc. They are a little over average human height, anywhere from 5'10" to 7'. They stand upright, with cat-like legs, but human hands (covered in fur, with non-retractable claws).
> 
> Thanks alot


----------



## Knightfall

ml3 said:
			
		

> Maybe not as clean as you imagined. I made this more like  an upright cat than a humanoid with a cat's face. More cat like proportions. Hope you like it.




Wow! 

I mean wow. That's as good as some of the images I've seen in the Monster Manual. Better even!

I hope you and Rokonin don't mind me using that image for for a race in my homebrewed world, World of Kulan. The question is whether I'll use it for the tabaxi or the rakasta. 

Again, WOW!

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Rokonin

*is in shock*

Wow, that's really awesome.  Almost exactly as I imagined it.  I LOVE IT!  *grovels*


Yeah, Knightfall, you can go ahead and use it, I don't mind... (not that I would have a say in it anyway )

Thanks again!


----------



## ml3

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> That's as good as some of the images I've seen in the Monster Manual. Better even!



HOOoooo.... High praise!

Thank you very much. I'm glad you like it. Rokonin, I'm especially glad you like it.


----------



## crabclaw

On the Bael: Poise, coloring, the foreshortening, and all are top notch! Awesome work


----------



## Knight Otu

Great work!  I agree with Knightfall - that's at least Monster Manual quality!


----------



## Knightfall

bumping it up...


----------



## Connorsrpg

*These are great*

These pics are amazing.  My friends and I have recently combined our CS's to write one large one: Cellworld.

I have always felt that the shame of not using standard settings is the art.  We would love some of our stuff illustrated.  We are working towards having our CS hosted by emeraldnight.com.

Are we allowed to use any images you provide?

Anyway, here are some of our races that I would love to see illos for 

Tigrans
  Personality: Tigrans are very secretive and rarely discuss motivations/emotions with others.
  Although strong and capable of overpowering most rivals, tigrans rely upon surprise and ambush tactics, rather than open battles where numbers are important.  They always use the surrounding terrain to the best of their advantage.  Once they become involved in combat of any kind, they can become very ferocious.
  Physical Description: Therans are essentially tigermen.  They have a powerfully built humanoid body covered in light fur of rusty orange with black stripes.  Their features are those of tigers with long pale whiskers, round hairy ears and blue, green or golden eyes, which are forward facing.  They have large canines too, and are quite willing to use them.
  There are white tigers known in the lands of Kutan and Shavantri and as such guardian tigrans in these areas also come in this odd colouration.  Such individuals are very rare (5% chance) and are usually good in alignment.  There are rumours too of blue, black and even green tigers in many lands, but there are no known guardians of these beasts if they exist.
	Base HT	HT mod	Base WT	WT mod
Male	5’6”	+2d6	150 lb	x (2d6) lb
Female	5’6”	+2d6	150 lb	x (2d6) lb 
  Tigran’s hands and feet are similar to humans – except for the fur and the fact they have small retractable claws.
  A tigran’s tail is not prehensile. Tails vary between two and three and a half feet long (20” + 3d6). 
  Tigrans reach the age of majority at 13 and live for just under a century.  (Tigrans are oriental in culture and are known as great ninja)

Therans
  Personality: Others may think of therans as aloof and lacking in social skills, but them this is just confidence in their own abilities.  This comes from living a solitary life, and it doesn’t help that they see all other beings as potential game – including intelligent races.
  Therans are very secretive and rarely discuss motivations/emotions with others, except in fits of aggression.
  They rely upon surprise and ambush tactics, rather than open battles where numbers are important.  They always use the surrounding terrain to the best of their advantage.  Once they become involved in combat of any kind, they can become very ferocious.
  Physical Description: Therans are essentially leopardmen.  They have a stocky humanoid body covered in light fur of sandy yellow to rusty orange with black clustered rosette spots.  Their features are those of leopards with long pale whiskers, round hairy ears and blue, green or golden round eyes which are set deep in their skulls and are forward facing.  They have large canines too, and are quite willing to use them.
  There is a 1% chance (5% in jungles) that an individual has a dark complexion and black fur, where the rosettes only become apparent in bright sunlight.  Such individuals are usually even more aggressive and territorial.
	Base HT	HT mod	Base WT	WT mod
Male	5’4”	+2d6	150 lb	x (2d6) lb
Female	5’4”	+2d6	150 lb	x (2d6) lb 
  Theran’s hands and feet are similar to humans – except for the fur and the fact they have small retractable claws.
  A theran’s tail is not prehensile. Tails vary between two and four feet long (20” + 4d6). 
  Therans reach the age of majority at 13 and live for about 70 years.
(Therans are simply wild feral hunters)

Ibisils
  Personality: Above all else ibisils value knowledge.  They are studious, devoted and patient, but eager to learn more.  They disdain combat, viewing it as the function of other races to protect them.  As such most are involved in magical, religious or bureaucratic pursuits.
  Physical Description: Ibisils appear as short, slender, ibis-headed humanoids, with thin limbs ending in claw-like digits.  Feathers cover most of their bodies, except towards the extremities of their limbs, and gathers in a thick ‘hood’ at the back of the head and neck.  Feathers are usually white with colouring around the eyes.  These feathers can be of any colour and are a way of telling which family an ibisil may belong too.  Where skin shows it seems scaly and is white gold to pale grey in colour.
	Base HT	HT mod	Base WT	WT mod
Male	4’8”	+1d12	70 lb	x (1d4) lb
Female	4’8”	+1d12	60 lb	x (1d4) lb 
  Beaks are long, thin and sharp (used for spearing fish in more primitive times).  Colour varies from bone white, through blue-grey and even black.
  Of striking note, ibisils have no wings.  Myths vary why this is so, many claiming that they were stolen by Set, or burnt off in ages past.  Evidence of their existence remains in the form of small nodules protruding from the back of each shoulder.  These bumps are very sensitive and are areas of great pain and pleasure to ibisils. 
(These are in an Egyptian-like culture and are very bookish)

Canisarans
  Personality: Delgonquins are generally interested in maintaining their traditions and way of life.  The are very communal and the tribes interests usually come first – though someone who wishes to go out on their own is not necessarily looked down upon either.  They also like to live a life in harmony with nature.  More specifically with the spirits.
  While children are granted a great deal of independence, they do respect their elders.  Old age is treated with a great deal of reverence and respect amongst the delgonquins.
  Physical Description: To humans canisarans are ‘wolfmen’ and look too much like the animal part to be considered ‘civilized’.  In fact canisarans are the guardian race of the northern mottled wolf, and thus resemble it in appearance.  Their fur is usually grey to yellowish brown, darker on their backs (those in the north tend towards grey, south – brown).  Various patches and mottled markings are common.  Eyes are usually yellow in color, though black or dark brown does occur.  Delgonquins have a tall, strong wiry build, that includes a short furry tail and their feet have four clawed toes.  Their manes grow quite long, often being worn in a large ponytail or platted.  Feathers usually adorn the hair and sometimes beads, shells and colorful headbands are worn.  Most dress in deerskin leathers, the chest being bare except in the coldest months.
Height; male 5’11” + 2d6  female 5’9” + 1d12
Weight; male 160 + (ht mod x 1d6)  female 140 + (ht mod x 1d6).
(I picture these to have American Indian-like culture - NE woodlands for the ones described above).

Blood Orcs
These orcs are rare and are found in the southern parts of Cardan and Danatha.  They are known for their aggressiveness, even when compared to other orcs. They can be found living amongst dark, forest, steppe, and rock orcs.
  Physical Description: Blood orcs have blood red to rust red skin and are larger than other orcs.  Add 2” and 10lb to final height and weight. 
Cold Orcs
These orcs are found in the northern areas of both Cardan and Danatha along the Devil’s Arm (and are sometimes called north orcs as such).  Cold orcs live mostly in hilly or mountainous terrain with lairs above or below ground, often carved out of ice.  They can be found living amongst forest, black and rock orcs.
  Physical Description: They are shorter and stockier than the rock orcs with pale grey skin.  Subtract 3” off height.  Cold orcs tend to favor hides as clothing, usually in the following colors; grey, black, white and blackish brown.  Red is also worn to battle.

Dark Orcs
These orcs are said to be the most savage subrace and are also known as black and deep orcs. They are considered ‘normal’ underdark orcs.  They are commonly found below most orc infested areas and are among the most widespread.  They typically live under hilly or mountainous terrain and they rarely venture to the surface.  However they trade often with their cousins and can therefore be found living amongst forest, rock, cold, and blood orcs.
  Physical Description: Dark orcs vary in build more than any other subrace of orc.  Most still have a slightly stooped posture, some are squat and solid whilst others are tall and lean.   Some have long arms compared to their bodies, while others stand tall and are very muscular.  Their coloration varies from very dark grey to black.  Some even have a bluish tinge to their skin-tone.  Use the following to determine height and weight:
	Base HT	HT mod	Base WT	WT mod
Male	5’	+2d10	130 lb	x (1d12) lb
Female	4’ 8”	+2d10	90 lb	x (1d12) lb 

Forest Orcs
These orcs, also known as brown orcs, are the closest relatives of the  ‘normal’ rock orcs.  They are commonly found in most orc–infested, forested areas and are widespread.  Forest orcs live mostly in hilly or wooded terrain with lairs above or below ground.  These lairs are normally caves, a series of wood or hide huts, or a lair that has been taken from another race or orc tribe.  They rarely gather in enough numbers to build their own wooden forts.  They are found living amongst rock, cold and blood orcs.
  Physical Description: They appear as rock orcs except their skin is brown-grey in color and their arms tend to be longer in proportion to their bodies.  Forest orcs tend to favor clothing in the following colors; grey, rust red, moss green, greenish purple, and blackish brown. 

Steppe Orcs
These orcs are known by many names.  Some refer to them as desert orcs, yellow orcs, plains rider orcs or nomadic orcs.  Many believe them to be a breed of half-orc, magically bred with humans ages ago so that they could wander the surface uninhibited by the blinding rays of the sun.  Quite possible, given that they are only found on Cardan.
  As their name suggests, these orcs live mostly in steppe, open grassland or other wide-open areas such as desert and scrub-land. All steppe orcs live a nomadic lifestyle, carrying all possessions, including their stout leather tents on their backs (or mounts).  Many of these orcs have tribal mounts and spend most of their time in the saddle.  Common mounts include large boars and short solid horses, especially built for strength and endurance.  They are rarely found living amongst other orcs, who shy away from such open areas, but they may frequently come in contact with other orcs, most commonly, blood, rock and forest.
  Physical Description: They have yellow-grey skin and coarse sun bleached brown hair.  Their harsh features are not as pronounced as other orcs.  Steppe orcs tend to favor clothing in the following colors; light grey, rust red, yellow, tan, and mustard yellow or orange.  Use half-orc height and weight modifiers PHB p93. 

Trolls
  Personality: Trolls are concerned first and foremost with honor and fair combat; they find subterfuge and trickery distasteful.  The greatest honor a troll can aspire to is a medal called the Black Hand.  The bearer of a Black Hand is known to have proved his loyalty to his family and race above all else.  Such a mighty warrior’s word is never questioned, and he/she commands respect from even the mightiest generals and venerated elders.  Few rock trolls ever receive this honor; perhaps only two or three in an entire generation.
  Trolls are skilled combatants, who use their intimidating demeanor to demorilise their opponents before wading in to crush them.  They work together in seamless combat units and when in battle they work in twos, each pair attempting to flank an enemy.  This tactic has proved devastating to the trolls’ enemies time and time again.
  Whilst gruff and surly, they are said to have a fine sense of humor, especially if a joke involves someone being hurt.
  Physical Description: Trolls are typically 8 feet tall and weigh around 450 pounds.  They have gray skin and are considered to be rather ugly by the other races, with little or no hair, large mouths with short tusks, and a protruding brow with deep-set pupil-less eyes.  Noses vary from pushed up like an orcs to prominent to broad and flat.
  They wear colorful cloaks; each color representing a different town.
  Their life-spans are shorter than humans and they age as orcs.
	Base HT	HT mod	Base WT	WT mod
Male	6’10”	+2d12	360 lb	x (2d6) lb
Female	6’ 8”	+2d10	350 lb	x (2d6) lb 


That is just a few of our unique races.  I would LOVE to see some illos for them of the quality I have seen so far on this thread.  Amazing.  Ohh and thanks heaps.  If there is anything I can do as repayment just ask.  I have MANY docs, inc several of my own DM tool docs that others have found quite useful.

Connors


----------



## ml3

*Bump...*

with the promise of more to come


----------



## Connorsrpg

Bump...



> with the promise of more to come




Looking forward to them ml3


----------



## Ferret

I don't mean to nag but, Ml3 is doing this out of his own free will (Aren't you?  *Nudge* ) and this is not a place to dump creature's stats and expect a picture (and when it doesn't happen soon whine), that hasn't happened, I know, and I doubt any of you would be so impolite to whine (although some might want to, like I do sometimes), but I have a nagging feeling it could happen (especially after having seen a post that looks like they just C/P out of a word doc.). 

Even if Ml3 prioritises and ignores some (for a while) thats still alot of info thats lying around that won't be any use until he has free time, then he has to go back and find it. Maybe it'd be a good idea to start a one creature per person pending list guidline, so you wait for one of your pictures to be drawn before asking for a second.

Sorry if that sounds harsh, if Ml3's waiting list is getting a bit to big and he doesn't want to sound rude then it might be helpful. If he's doing fine though it should matter.


----------



## Connorsrpg

OK Ferret, I see where you are coming from.

If you are referring to my post, then yes they were cut and pasted from my CS files.  These are the descriptions of the creatures...is that not what was asked to be posted?

Point taken about limiting to one per post.  I didn't mean to hog the thread, nor do I EXPECT them to all be drawn, and certainly not to any timeline.

I just liked what had been done and put some up for consideration.  ml3 can choose from them, may decide to never do them, may do them all...I am not prepared to whine.  If they don't appear., they don't appear 

They are just here b/c I love what I have seen, and the main thing about doing your own CS is the lack of art.  I will be VERY thankful in all of the races I posted are illustrated, still thankful if any appear, and understanding if none of them are done..as ml3 has offered time for free and obviously has other things to do with their time too.

So, when i say 'looking forward to them' I am in the sense that I enjoy seeing them...not expecting them.  Keep up the good work.

Connors


----------



## Ferret

Connorsrpg said:
			
		

> I just liked what had been done and put some up for consideration.  ml3 can choose from them, may decide to never do them, may do them all...I am not prepared to whine.  If they don't appear., they don't appear



 Yup thats the sort of thing I was trying to encourage. I really didn't mean to rant or single anyone out, and say that it was *bad*.



			
				Connorsrpg said:
			
		

> Keep up the good work.



 I will


----------



## ml3

Hello everbody. Thanks for keeping this thread from going below page 1 while I've been away. My wife and I spent a week in Myrtle Beach with a pit stop in Sleepy Hollow on the way back!

Ferret, thank you for your post. Very considerate. However,everyone should feel free to post what they want. I do not and cannot promise that everyone of them will get done. Most will not in all likelyhood as I do this in my free time, which is rapidly dwindling. I will always be at work on something though. I would also like to point out that the creatures I present here are the ones that grab my attention and inspire an illustration. That is not to say that some of the entries are better than others, just that some of them force an image into my mind.

Right now I am working on crab claw's Aunggor, but I'm not thrilled with the first color version I did. May still be a while. In the mean time keep sending them in.

Thanks again


----------



## crabclaw

OooOOoooh mama OoooOoooh mama -- I can't wait to see


----------



## Ferret

Cool. Sorry is I was being assanine or however it is spelt. I've seen it happen before though.....

Can't wait to see more art.


----------



## Torx

Perhaps an idea for a monster illustration:

The Corr - basic overall structure looks similar to an umber hulk.  Only one set of eyes, off to the side of the head.  The eyes are rather large, but more mammilian and less insectoid.  They do have an exoskeleton varying in shades of grays, blues, and blacks.  Their hands, just above the wrist, are able to detach.  They can actually propel their hands outward for about 10'.  A thick, reddish membrane attaches the hand back to a slightly hollow forearm.

The race is very intelligent and there are as many magic users as there are warriors.  They do dress in clothing (in my mind it's of a colorful ancient persian or arabic style).

Give them a go if you like!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## ml3

Connorsrpg said:
			
		

> Ibisils
> 
> Of striking note, ibisils have no wings. Myths vary why this is so, many claiming that they were stolen by Set, or burnt off in ages past. Evidence of their existence remains in the form of small nodules protruding from the back of each shoulder. These bumps are very sensitive and are areas of great pain and pleasure to ibisils.
> (These are in an Egyptian-like culture and are very bookish)
> 
> Connors




 Does this mean they have no arms or would they have been six limbed creatures with legs arms and wings?


----------



## Sylvaroth

Wow! Great work in both art and writing. All I can say is 'awesome'!  

Hopefully somebody in here might find my little creations interesting enough to  invest some time on doing one pic or two . Here are their descriptions:

*The Tharsûnian dwarves:*
Dwarves with stone colored skin (sometimes with veines like marble), oftentimes bald, eye color of precious metals (gold would be cool), very well muscled, short or rasta braided beards, lightly pointed ears, maybe a (red) dragon tattoo on the temple(s). A priest would be wearing a hooded robe (mostly red or crimson with golden highlights). A warrior would wear armor with a hooded mail cape (maybe some dragon parts on the armor eg. scales, claws, teeth, bones). The priest holding a staff or cepter with a stilized hammer on the top (something like the Hammer of Kharas from _Dragon Lance_) in the one hand a heavy holy tome in the other hand (runes and forge symbols on the cover, some metal pieces). The warrior wielding a two-bladed sword that somehow resembles a battleaxe. They are native outsiders with some connection to both the Elemental Planes of Earth and Fire, their nemesis are red dragons and their allies are holy stone and fire elementals with the souls of deceased dwarven heroes (encased in the soulfire stones those elementals carry) sent by their god .

*The Aerlhún:*
At first sight Aerlhún are often mistaken for humans. Although mammalian and humanoid in appearance the Aerlhún also show some avian and reptilian vestiges (eg. their thick hair that evolved from feathers and the fact that they are oviparous).
Aerlhún lay their eggs in caves wich are called collective womb. This is the place where all eggs are laid and hatched. Usually the eggs are entrrusted with particularly skillful individuals called brood fosterers, but brood care is in general a sacred task to the whole community.
They can fly (no wings) powered by their will and magic granted by their god.
The Aerlhún typically stand from a little over 4 1/2 to 7 feet tall and weigh from 70 to 140 pounds, with men noticeably taller and heavier than women. Despite their low weight they have well built and athletic bodies that could have inspired the aesthetic criteria of old Greek sculptors. Their skin shade is usually a light blue with patterns of blues and greens that resemble the reflections of the light underwater. Their hair is usually silvery white sometimes with very light greenish or bluish shades and streaks of darker greens or blues. Their hair consists of hundreds of very thick single hairs.
The color of their eyes is that of precious metals with pale silver and gold being the most common. Aerlhún have no facial or body hair.
Their favored classes are ranger and druid.
An Aerlhún reaches adulthood at about 120 years of age and can live to be more than 700 years old. By the age of 400 years most Aerlhún are completely bald. Advancing in age Aerlhún become more and more frail up to a point where they become almost unable to perform physical activities, while their mental abilities grow to admirable dimensions.
Aerlhún do not die of old age, but eventually leave their almost burnt out physical body behind to ascend to a state of pure sentient energy. These spirits, also called Alhgonnáre are their god's proxies and emissaries.

*The Amazarakh:* 
A reptilian stellar empire from which all other reptilian humanoids descended. They have some draconic features (no wings), and black scaly hides. They start as bipedal humalike creatures (lokking a little like emmerich's version of Godzilla) growing with age finally being too heavy (not to say fat) hence moving on all fours. They have long tails (like dragons). They are almost godlike in their use of negative energies and magic (necromancers). They ruled for some millenia over great parts of the universe and enslaved an ape like race that eventually evolved to become humans. I'd die to see a pic of a young Amazarakh necromancer or of an old one that is connected to a human (looking like a neandertal) slave with the chain around the masters neck.

Hope somebody likes those and helps me out a little. Looking forward!


----------



## Connorsrpg

> Does this mean they have no arms or would they have been six limbed creatures with legs arms and wings?




They do have scrawny arms.  (They would have been six-limbed, yes).

I guess they are kind of fragile representations of Thoth.  

I very much looking forward to a pic, if you have infact chosen one of mine.

Keep it up.  Love what I have seen so far.

Connors


----------



## crabclaw

ml3 said:
			
		

> Right now I am working on crab claw's Aunggor, but I'm not thrilled with the first color version I did.



 Hey ml3, send me the black and white .tiff via e-mail and I will color it -- I am quite good at coloring using PhotoShop.

 send to: cmccann01@comcast.net

 I will post it back on this thread or e-mail it to you -- either way credits to you.

 Please,
 CC


----------



## ml3

crabclaw said:
			
		

> Hey ml3, send me the black and white .tiff via e-mail and I will color it -- I am quite good at coloring using PhotoShop.
> 
> send to: cmccann01@comcast.net
> 
> I will post it back on this thread or e-mail it to you -- either way credits to you.
> 
> Please,
> CC



 My B&W's don't translate so well on their own. They are a little sketchy. I've actually started a new color version that so far is looking better. Thanks for waiting. It won't be long now. I wasn't worried about the credit but thanks for thinking of it.


----------



## fourthmensch

Hey, I just noticed this thread, and if anyone wants to give these creatures a go that would be wonderful...

 In a homebrew world that I've been developing, illithids are a common race, and rule an empire on the backs of monstrous slaves. As a way to allow the PCs a chance to get in on some of this action, I created a kind of "illithid-touched" race. LA +0, mostly human in appearance, with relatively subtle evidence of their illithid blood. 

 Honestly, I haven't firmly visualized these suckers (pun somewhat intended), but I wanted them to be something not-quite horrifying. Maybe human in appearance with pink-purple tinged skin, with vestigal tentacles around their mouths that look something like a goatee (ala gold dragon). 

 Thanks in advance to anyone who wants to draw these fellows.


----------



## Torx

Sorry for the quick sidebar!

fourthmensch - I'm very interested in your "illithid-touched."  Do you have stats available?  Perhaps they're already posted in another thread.  If not, please let me know how they can be made available.  Thanks!


----------



## Sylvaroth

Nobody like my races?


----------



## Knight Otu

Sylvaroth, be a little patient. 
 ml3 is currently the only artist active in this thread, and he can't do everything. I'm sure he'd appreciate if another artist took the time to add to this thread, but at the moment, it doesn't seem like there are any.


----------



## Sylvaroth

!


----------



## Sylvaroth

Sorry if I seemed a little pushy or impatient!   

I had only feared that I had been overlooked or something.
Of course I understand that *ml3* is quite busy at the moment, but it seems to me, judging from his preview works, that it is worth the waiting time.

Until then and thanks for your kind hint *Knight Otu*,

*Sylvaroth*


----------



## ml3

*previews..*

..of connorrpg's Ibisil and crabclaw's Aunggor.
These are just b&w concepts. Crabclaw, i'm taking extra time with aunggor because something this massive is a little harder to get right, but it is coming.

Glad that everyone is keeping this going. Sylvaroth, I have not ignored your requests at all. I do this for fun and i do have a list of others that I said I would get to first, but I will get to yours.

Thanks again, esp to Knight Otu for sort of looking out for this thread while i'm away.


----------



## Connorsrpg

Awesome ml3

I love the b+w ibisil.

Thanks heaps.  I like the aunggor for Crabclaw too.

We are VERY Lucky to have someone to do these.

Keep it up ml3.  These are great.  

Connors


----------



## Sylvaroth

Hey *ml3* I apologize if I was suggestive of ordering you about, but after I saw your great works I was SO anxious to have one of those for one of my creatures that I hated the thought to be somehow overlooked (I can get a little impatient, hm? ). Fortunately you and Knight Otu (who do a great job on this thread) have now set right my apprehension so that I may feel hope again.  

Btw those "just b&w concepts" look great, my compliments.

Keep up y'all,

Sylva


----------



## crabclaw

ml3 said:
			
		

> ..of connorrpg's Ibisil and crabclaw's Aunggor.
> These are just b&w concepts. Crabclaw, i'm taking extra time with aunggor because something this massive is a little harder to get right, but it is coming.
> 
> Glad that everyone is keeping this going. Sylvaroth, I have not ignored your requests at all. I do this for fun and i do have a list of others that I said I would get to first, but I will get to yours.
> 
> Thanks again, esp to Knight Otu for sort of looking out for this thread while i'm away.



Aunggor looks great! A one and only suggestion might be to have a "size-relation" figure of some 6ft. coming up to about his knees -- a human being flung aside for example.


----------



## 4sticks

Whoa - awesome pics ml3!  Like Connors, I thought the ibisil pic was very good.

cheers


----------



## fourthmensch

*New Thread Started*



			
				Torx said:
			
		

> Sorry for the quick sidebar!
> 
> fourthmensch - I'm very interested in your "illithid-touched." Do you have stats available? Perhaps they're already posted in another thread. If not, please let me know how they can be made available. Thanks!



 No problem Torx: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1738915#post1738915

 Tried to pm or email you, but apparently I cannot do so--so apologies to everyone else for the clutter .


----------



## ml3

*bump*

[sigh] Wish I had more time. Soon....


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

Lovin' your stuff on this thread so far!  And I second the suggestions, I'd definitely consider doing some freelancing for d20 companies, it's definitely good enough quality.

Here's two I'd not mind nifty art of.  I realize ml3's busy, no rush, when/if you get around to them.  An archdevil and one of his creations:

1) *Duke Vapula, Lord of the Infernal Machine:* Although Vapula can appear to mortals in nearly any guise, his true form is that of a regal-looking man with aquiline features, nearly 15 feet in height. The devil wears a cloak made from the pure-white feathers of the angels and devas slain by his mechanical creations, and his hands have the claws of a bird of prey. He is often found, as suits his personality, in the libraries of Hell, paging through this book or that, finding the facts and tidbits he uses to win souls. He is always accompanied by a fiendish griffon.

2) *Iron Whipmaster:* The iron whipmaster superficially resembles an iron golem, though it rather conspicuously lacks a head. A small glass window on the thing’s chest reveals a leering, demonic visage and nine iron-tipped nodules are arranged in a ring in place of a head. It has two humanoid arms. When punishing a slave, an iron whip snakes out from under its hand, and it lashes the shade with this. On occasion, Vapula gifts a mortal cultist with one or more of these monstrosities. _Since it might be relevant to the drawing, the ring is motored: during this guy's main special attack, the nodules in its "head" extend to whips and flail around madly._


----------



## morrigan

*ml3 Please email me!*

ml3 please email me ASAP to discuss multiple paying commissions.
We have need of an artist with exactly your style for print work.

Cheersm
Scott Agnew
Morrigan Press Inc.
scott@morriganrpg.com


----------



## ml3

Hi Scott,

 My pic will be on it's way to you soon.

 Thanks,

 Mike


----------



## Breakstone

Wow!

Let me just say that it's very, very awesome of you to do these for free!

And your art is absolutely astounding!

Good show!


----------



## ml3

*Coming back*

With the Halloween season upon us, I'm feeling the monster groove again. If I can free up some time, aside from some freelance responsibilities, I'll finish up some things I left unfinsihed and tackle a few more. Please keep them comin.

 Thanks


----------



## Knight Otu

Small Bump!


----------



## Connorsrpg

Another small bump


----------



## ml3

*new pic*

Ok, so here's what I'm thinking:

 I enjoy doing this and want to do more, but my schedule is making it increasingly difficult. So in order to turn these out in a relatively timely manner, from now on I am going to do these as b&w concept drawings rather than full blown color pics. I hope the result satisfy your creatures' needs.

 Of course, if I find myself with a little extra time and a creature that's gnawing at my brain, I will do a color version now and again. Please don't take it personally if yours is not one of them. Things just randomly get to me or not.

 Anyway, here is a drawing I did of Torx's Cor. An unusual creature. I hope I got it.

 Sylvaroth, I'm liking the idea of the Amazarakh too. Puting some ideas together now.

 Once again, thanks for keeping the thread going.

 ok, can't get the pic to attach for some reason. I'll try again later


----------



## Torx

ml3,

Thank you so much, I absolutely love it.  I love the clothing and all of the extra touches put in.  That's really going to add a lot to my game.  Thank you again.


----------



## ml3

*Amazarakh*

so much for the B&W only. this one just needed to be a quick color job.Here ya go Sylvaroth.


----------



## Knightfall

ml3 said:
			
		

> so much for the B&W only. this one just needed to be a quick color job.Here ya go Sylvaroth.




Another Fantastic Image! Great work ml3.

BTW, feel free to sketch anything from *this thread*.

I think the Tree Troll or the Dragonwyrm would be the ones I'm most interested in seeing done. No pressure, though. I know your plate is full.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knight Otu

They're both great!


----------



## Sylvaroth

*ml3 -* thank you so much for doing this pic. You did a great job and I love the style of the chlothes you gave the Elder Lizard.
This is just what I was thinking of: A gigantic, threatening creature taking its pet cave-man for a walk.
Thank you again and keep up the outrageously good art.

Kudos,
Sylvaroth

      

Here are some links in case you'd like to do some more of my creatures:
Tharsúnian Dwarves / The Aerlhún


----------



## ml3

*fourthmensch's illithid-touched*

B&w


----------



## Klaus

Very (and I mean VERY) nice pictures, ml3! Good work!

I specially like the ibisil.

Pay a bit more attention to clothing folds and drapes (the Cor's pants look a bit off).

What else can I say? Keep going down this route, you're in the right direction!

Draw On!


----------



## ml3

*Thank you Claudio*

I appreciate the compliment. And I agree about the wrinkles in the Corr's pants. Actually, they were supposed to be puffy "MC Hammer/Genie" style pants, but that didn't really come across.


----------



## Connorsrpg

I like the ibisil too 

Was rapt that ml3 chose one of mine.  The 2 other campaign developers for our CS also liked it.

Looking forward to more pics (if time permits).

All of the pics so far have been great.

BTW I saw earlier an offer.  Have you been able to add freelance work?  Will we see you pics grace some future products?

Not that I want those companies to take you away from us freeloaders 

Connors


----------



## ml3

bump


----------



## Samuel Leming

Hey, Ml3.  Good job, man!

As others have said, your work is better than some of the stuff in the monster manuals.

Sam


----------



## alsih2o

Can I beg for one?

 8 foot tall bigfoot looking thing, except the hair is matted thickly (enough for an AC bonus).

 Matriarchal, always the big lady in charge, arms to their knees.  They live under giant bee nests, living off the honey because giant bee stinger will not penetrate their matted fur.

 Small mouth, huge hands and feet.


----------



## Stone Angel

Clay not the bear pig men? 


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Lensman

I just found this thread and I have to say I love the artwork! I am going grab some of them to use in my homebrew campaign setting! I know your backed up but I will request one. 


*Doedra*
A tall lanky humanoid with long straw colored hair all over its body. (think a cross between Bigfoot and cousin It from the Addams Family) Long fingers with black nails. A wide slit of a mouth with lots of needle like teeth. Large round unblinking eyes with red pupils. They are intelligent. How about have one with a simple wooden staff in one hand and a long smoking pipe in the other. It would carry it's possessions in a large satchel with a long should strap.


----------



## SpiralBound

I've been following this thread since it first started and ML3's work is superb!  I too will chime in with the "better than the MM" compliment.  However, I do wish that others who are artistically inclined (even if they're "not as good as" ML3) would step up to the plate.  Not because I don't like ML3's work - In fact, quite the contrary.  It's just that it's a bit unfair for all the onus to be heavily pushing down on his shoulders alone to respond to everyone's "me too! me too!" posts.  After all, ML3 even invited other artists to join the thread in his original post - it's not like other artists aren't welcome! 

A few other artists, especially if they are of varying skill levels and different styles, sharing the rapidly growing list of creature submissions would be great. I mean, just look over this thread and count up the number of creatures submitted. Realistically speaking, there's no way that one artist will tackle even a significant portion of them, let alone all of them.  Several times, I've throttled the urge to post any of my homebrews simply because there are already so many submissions in this thread and only one artist to do all the drawing. If any other artists are out there lurking, *please* jump in.  If not, I'll start drawing and *no one* wants that!!


----------



## pogre

Anyone considering hiring ml3 I recommend him very highly. Great stuff with reasonable rates. He created the icon for my website.


----------



## ml3

*Happy New Year*

Keith,  Thank you for the nod, both here and on your site. Much appreciated.

 SpiralBound, Thanks for your message too. Send your creature in. I can't promise anything, but I look at everything.

 CrabClaw, Here's another version of Aungorr for you. A little more fleshed out I think. Hope you like it.


----------



## ml3

*iron whipmaster*

quick and dirty. hope you like it


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

*Iron Whipmaster*

Oh, but I do like it.  Thanks a ton!

(And, just for the record, it looks much cooler than it did in my head )


----------



## ml3

*hmmmm*

bump


----------



## NexH

Awesome art, ml3.
Here it is the description of an aberration I created, in case you are interested in drawing it.

The Tk'hk't:

Tk'hk'ts come from a Material Plane where underground caverns are the home of most living beings. They have six 3/2 feet diameter legs, each one with four articulations. Each leg ends in a very long and thick gray bony nail, which just touches the floor with its edge. Supported by the six legs there is a 7 ft long deformed cylinder of a deep red coloration and a rough texture that could be described as a neck, however, at the end of it there is no head, instead the neck ends in a mouth with no lips, just two rows of grey scimitar-like teeth, always visible.


----------



## A Crazy Fool

I have a construct that it would be cool to have an img to show my players.
description is not great but. It appears as a stylized skeleton with the bones seeming somewhat faceted, as well as slightly thicker and more durable than human bones. the face is extremely elongated at the front with a split in the middle of the "chin" the bones are connected by energy and the body is made of white marble. it is about 6.5 feet tall.


----------



## Ferret

I was hoping to post a request for a drawing of a monster, instead could I get a drawing of The Aitan, here is the physical description:

Most Aitan stand at most 6’6” and at most weigh 270lb, they are athletically built. All but a few have stocky frames and calloused hands, which suits the loose clothing that they often wear, due to the physical work they often labour with, and the chafing climate most of them endure. The clothing itself is generally in plain colours, however on special occasion they often wear clothes with rich colours. Aitan most normally have dark hair, and it is either kept shaven due to the heat or wrapped into tight curls, plaits and dread locks. The native skin spreads across all the lighter shades of olive, with rare offspring showing a yellow tint that can often be mistaken for jaundice.

The kind of pose I'm thinking of is one of the aitan having heard something and has stopped mid-spin to see what it is. Hand on a sword, or some weapon, not very heavily armoured or weighted down otherwise.

I hope that enough, it'd be cool to see something as good as the Ilyameitr.



			
				A Crazy Fool said:
			
		

> I have a construct that it would be cool to have an img to show my players.
> description is not great but. It appears as a stylized skeleton with the bones seeming somewhat faceted, as well as slightly thicker and more durable than human bones. the face is extremely elongated at the front with a split in the middle of the "chin" the bones are connected by energy and the body is made of white marble. it is about 6.5 feet tall.




That is a very cool visual, VERY. I don't mind if this one takes priority, one bit


----------



## A Crazy Fool

the front of the head is like an elongated HK-47 head from KOTOR if that helps. 
my "guide player" (the DM's PC) made it to serve as a body gaurd or to make it seem that he was a powerful necromancer, (as oppsed to a moderatly powerful evoker(school focus only) for deterant purposes)


----------



## jgbrowning

ml3 said:
			
		

> bump




ML3, I sent you an e-mail via your web site about purchasing the printing rights for some of your monsters. I just finished _A Magical Society: Beast Builder_ and want to use some of your illustrations you've already done in the book. Your monsters fit perfectly with the theme of the work.

Please send me an e-mail at josephbrowning@exp.citymax.com and we can discuss numbers, both on the amount of art we need (several pages worth at least) as well as payment.

Joseph Browning
Expeditious Retreat Press


----------



## ml3

*tree troll*

for knightfall


----------



## Knight Otu

Cool, I like him.


----------



## Knightfall

ml3 said:
			
		

> for knightfall




Oh My God! That is Awsome! Just when I think I can't be more impressed by your artwork you totally redefine "amazing".

That is going on my yahoo group right now. W00t!

Thanks again ml3.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

ml3, do you think you could color this image for me?

KF72


----------



## A Crazy Fool

hey if i get a rough (reeeely rough, anyone could draw it.) sketch (idealy front) I could model some monsters in 3d would love to contribute.


----------



## ml3

*Doedra for lensman*

wasn't sure about the eyes, so I took some liberties on the color.


----------



## Ferret

Cool, but it looks evil.....

I like the pipe!


----------



## ml3

Ferret said:
			
		

> Cool, but it looks evil.....




red pupils... what can you do.



			
				Ferret said:
			
		

> I like the pipe!




thanks


----------



## ml3

*mmmm...*

...bump


----------



## Kathaer

*Sylvan Gnome-Elves*
 ... i made Campaign called "_Aldebraan's Hearts_" and i created the strange _Sylvan Gnome-Elves_.. this strange fellas are ruled by _Loky Voolsen_, a semi-demon human, who causes the new born ones a "barbaric rage" race trait.

They all live (well.. the most of them..) in a big city in forest of Jakatut.. i will explain later what Jakatut is. Well.. that city is called Vikinlande, but let's talk about them.
They use the hi power wood of Jakatut's Tree (a blue tannenbaum that is light like wood and strong as steel) to craft nice armors and weapons, or at least they use that tree's glue to cover other wood, makin it strong.. 
They are suited like American Indians ... sioux at least... mixed up with some viking traits..

what they are? they are Humanoids, with long ears, 1,20 mt/1,50mt tall, slim, strong.
Their Eyes - Yellow, white, grey, blue, red
Hair - Yellow, Green, Blue, Red, Pink, Tangerine
Skintone - from dark Pink to Light blue, the range between.. 

Their houses? Made of Glugluk... well. .what's glugluk? ... ehm... mind this.. they grows Pigs.. and.. pigs eats.. and then.. well.. glugluk is half pig's ...ehm.. ?.. and half jakatut's wood dust, mixed up with some ground.


Have Fun! - If you want to draw them.. ^_-


----------



## Kathaer

nobody interested in my Gnome-Elves?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Great stuff ml3! Really top notch work.


----------



## ml3

*honey bigfoot female*

Sorry, didn't have time to draw any followers or giant bees.







			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> Can I beg for one?
> 
> 8 foot tall bigfoot looking thing, except the hair is matted thickly (enough for an AC bonus).
> 
> Matriarchal, always the big lady in charge, arms to their knees. They live under giant bee nests, living off the honey because giant bee stinger will not penetrate their matted fur.
> 
> Small mouth, huge hands and feet.


----------



## alsih2o

ml3 said:
			
		

> Sorry, didn't have time to draw any followers or giant bees.




 That is so perfect I could cry. 

 You rock!


----------



## BOZ

forgot about this thread.    would you be interested in doing more work for the Creature Catalog?


----------



## Greylock

alsih2o said:
			
		

> That is so perfect I could cry.  You rock!




I don't see what the big deal is. Aren't all the Curbles dead?

If I recall correctly, the day the Curbles met the Heros of Maissen...




			
				BealeKnight said:
			
		

> ...They split up then. Killian and Ren went to the fort’s south side and climbed trees close to each other. About twenty feet up they scooted out on branches as far out as they could. Across the fort, Bessie and Madge did the same. The two teams were out of sight of each other, but birdcalls sent between Ren and Bessie confirmed everyone was in place.
> 
> Ren shot first, sending a poisoned arrow into the biggest of the kerbal. Madge followed at once with one going into a smaller one, and Killian sent a glowing bolt of magical pain into the one Ren shot. Bessie’s shot never came. Ren heard a crash and a curse from across the fort, but before he could say anything there came a howl from within the fort.
> 
> The kerbals were fully awake and very angry.
> 
> Ren and Madge sent a pair of arrows into the biggest one. She, as they could now tell, staggered in pain and howled again. The other two joined her howls and looked around the fort for an enemy. The biggest one pointed up and over, toward Ren and Killian.
> 
> The sorcerer sent another bolt of magic into her and she fell to her knees, weaved, then fell forward. Ren shot one of the pair that were now climbing the bee hive tree and he shouted, “They’re climbing this way!” To Killian, he shouted, “Let’s us knock out that healthy one first!”
> 
> He was answered by a fan of flames from Killian’s fingertips. The rays of fire struck both kerbals as they scurried onto a large branch toward their attackers. “That’s good enough too,” the hunter whispered, readying another arrow.
> 
> If the kerbals noticed or cared that their apparent leader was dead neither showed it. Ren put an arrow into the lead kerbal, the one he thought healthier, and another one struck it from below. Braving a glimpse down, Ren saw Madge – readying another of her arrows.
> 
> Killian sent another bolt of magic into that lead kerbal and it finally fell from the tree branch. Madge, for good measure, shot it once it hit ground.
> 
> Ren put another arrow into the last kerbal, but it was getting dangerously close. It jumped from its branch onto one ten feet below Killian. The sorcerer sent another bolt into it, but both Ren and Madge’s arrows hit tree bark. The kerbal made a quick climb up and stretched a clawed paw out to strike Killian.
> 
> A bolt suddenly appeared in its belly. The kerbal howled and took a desperate swipe at the sorcerer above him, but it was no good. He lost his grip and fell from the tree. When he hit the ground he didn’t even twitch...




Or something like that...   

(Cool pic, ml3.)


----------



## ml3

*Kerbal*



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> That is so perfect I could cry.
> 
> You rock!




I'm glad you like her. Sorry to hear they're all dead though.


----------



## ml3

*sure*



			
				BOZ said:
			
		

> forgot about this thread.    would you be interested in doing more work for the Creature Catalog?




I haven't visited in a while....


----------



## mythusmage

Basic: Lady elf walking her basilisk

Detail: 21st century fantasy earth, bog standard lady elf in a bog standard business suit. Model basilisk on a small velociraptor, sickle claw and all. Basilisk about 2 feet tall with a silver blue body and blue arms and tail.

Additional detail: A very confused cat collapsing in a slack bodied heap as the two walk by.


----------



## Captain NeMo

It might be a bit different from what your doing at the moment, but could you try your hand at something looking a bit like a cross between a halfling and a kobold?  

About 3ft tall, a few scales (either red, green or dark blue-could be a mixture of the last two) with somewhat elongated ears and generally draconic apperance. Preferably crouching on tree branch in a jungle, although still easy to spot. I'm definately thinking kobold/halfling, not half-dragon halfling, though. If it was using either a blow-gun or spear, it would be a big help.


----------



## BOZ

ml3 said:
			
		

> I haven't visited in a while....




that's ok - tell me what sort of things you would like to draw, and i'll put some samples together for you.


----------



## Kathaer

*i can't believe u don't like em..*



			
				Kathaer said:
			
		

> *Sylvan Gnome-Elves*
> ... i made Campaign called "_Aldebraan's Hearts_" and i created the strange _Sylvan Gnome-Elves_.. this strange fellas are ruled by _Loky Voolsen_, a semi-demon human, who causes the new born ones a "barbaric rage" race trait.
> 
> They all live (well.. the most of them..) in a big city in forest of Jakatut.. i will explain later what Jakatut is. Well.. that city is called Vikinlande, but let's talk about them.
> They use the hi power wood of Jakatut's Tree (a blue tannenbaum that is light like wood and strong as steel) to craft nice armors and weapons, or at least they use that tree's glue to cover other wood, makin it strong..
> They are suited like American Indians ... sioux at least... mixed up with some viking traits..
> 
> what they are? they are Humanoids, with long ears, 1,20 mt/1,50mt tall, slim, strong.
> Their Eyes - Yellow, white, grey, blue, red
> Hair - Yellow, Green, Blue, Red, Pink, Tangerine
> Skintone - from dark Pink to Light blue, the range between..
> 
> Their houses? Made of Glugluk... well. .what's glugluk? ... ehm... mind this.. they grows Pigs.. and.. pigs eats.. and then.. well.. glugluk is half pig's ...ehm.. ?.. and half jakatut's wood dust, mixed up with some ground.
> 
> 
> Have Fun! - If you want to draw them.. ^_-




they are lovely.. why don't u even say "NO I DON't WANT TO DRAW EM"? or "IT WOULD BE A PLEASURE"


----------



## ml3

Kathaer said:
			
		

> they are lovely.. why don't u even say "NO I DON't WANT TO DRAW EM"? or "IT WOULD BE A PLEASURE"




Because I can't commit to either   There are alot of requests on this thread and I would love to get to all of them, but my real job and married life keep me from drawing (or even responding to) all of them.

Not to sound "artsy" but I generally do only those things that the drawing bug in my brain tells me I have no choice but to draw, and even then it's on borrowed time.

I will do what I can.


----------



## Captain NeMo

ml3 said:
			
		

> Not to sound "artsy" but I generally do only those things that the drawing bug in my brain tells me I have no choice but to draw, and even then it's on borrowed time.
> 
> I will do what I can.




But the kobold-halfling is a definite, right?  

(I kid, I kid.)


----------



## Lensman

ml3 said:
			
		

> wasn't sure about the eyes, so I took some liberties on the color.





Wow! That is great! Thank you very much! It looks perfect.


----------



## ml3

Jodjod said:
			
		

> But the kobold-halfling is a definite, right?
> 
> (I kid, I kid.)




welll... since you're using my grinch picture for your icon....


----------



## BOZ

BOZ said:
			
		

> that's ok - tell me what sort of things you would like to draw, and i'll put some samples together for you.




what this guy said.


----------



## ml3

BOZ said:
			
		

> what this guy said.




wow, so much activity today.

Anything really, though I prefer things that are not readilt available. There are many sources where someone can get a pic of an elf or scorpion that can be slightly manipulated to suit their needs, but some things are just unique.

That's the stuff that moves me the most


----------



## BOZ

unique-looking stuff.  gotcha.  i'll be back.


----------



## Galethorn

Ooh! Ooh! I've got one! I've got one!

Ok, the creature is called a Deornith; it's basically a 'plague spirit'...

In the most basic of terms, the Deornith is a super-dense swarm of black, supernatural, flesh-eating flies which take a vaguely humanoid form, surrounded by a cloud of the same flies, but not nearly as dense. It doesn't have any visible eyes, nor even any vestiges of a 'face' on its head, and it doesn't have anything as 'detailed' as fingers or toes at the ends of its four 'limbs'.

I think that describes it pretty well.


----------



## dungeon blaster

ml3, you really don't need to apologize to anyone; you are doing everyone here an incredible favor just by considering their requests. Most people neither have the money nor the desire to hunt for an artist and comission a piece. I'm just glad that so many people are getting their heart's desire.

On another point, I particularly enjoy the pictures that can be used by other people in their campaigns. I also like the picture of the red-eyed "It" from Adams Family.

Of course, I can't help but beg for a picture to call my own. I'll give a description, and hopefully it will spark your imagination:

*The Fane* i.e. the bane of all wizards, everywhere

A tall, gaunt, humanoid shaped creature dressed in a form-fitting black robe made of tattered shadow-stuff, and with a small cowl. Being somewhat immaterial, wind does not seem to affect these creatures in the slightest. They have no facial features, except for slight indentations where eyes should be. Essentially, they are a cross between the Gloom from the Epic Handbook and a Dementor (harry potter).

A Fane is almost always accompanied by 1-4 Thralls, ex-Wizards who have been enslaved by the Fane. The thralls wear tattered clothes (usually robes since they were once wizards) and appear almost feral and undead (having been drained of most of their intelligence, they are little more than animals). Their eyes are empty sockes and a viscous black fluid oozes out of their eye-holes, nose, and mouth. The thralls are used as "blood hounds", sensing the presence of magic and those capable of using magic, and leading the Fane to its next victim. Thus, the thralls are often hunched as if sniffing for the scent of magic. The Fane keeps control over the Thralls using a black shadow-stuff leash around each Thralls neck, traveling to the Fane's hand.

If you decide to draw this creature, feel free to embelish as you desire.


Keep up the good work!


----------



## dungeon blaster

Arg, I can't help it, I've gotta post another 2 requests!

*The Wicker Man*

A foul construct/undead in the shape of a wicker man (humanoid shaped and constructed of thousands of wood reeds) standing 20' tall. Imprisoned within the torso of the Wicker Man is a fey creature (usually something like a dryad). A fire is set in the Wicker Man, burning the fey to death, yet through powerful necromantic magic, both the Wicker Man and the fey remain intact. The result: An undead fey, screaming in agony as it burns for all eternity...fire coursing through the Wicker Man, threatning to set fire to the woodlands the fey once held so dear.

It's an evil undead thingy. Might strike some fear into the hearts of rangers, druids, or elves. It's powerful fists can cause creatures to catch on fire, and the fey can utter a hellish scream creating a fear affect.

*Bahram, Servant of Bahamut*

A dragon-kin (draconian looking creature) angel, and offspring of Bahamut and Jazirian (the Coatl goddess).  Important info: 10-12 ft. tall, platinum scales, dragon-like head, humanoid body, dragon-like legs, clawed hands - basically an anthropomorphic version of Bahamut.  Details: large feathered wings (coloration like a Coatl), feathers at the tip of his tail (also like a coatl or a lillend), wears platinum armor (maybe roman style?), has a powerful 2-handed holy avenger, radiates an empyreal, holy light from his body.  The trick to this "monster" is making a generally scary creature look like a powerful angel, the kind of creature that would scare that **** out of devils and demons alike.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

ml3, might I ask you to possibly do a character sketch for me? If you could do Thaddeus for me, I'd be ever so pleased!


----------



## ml3

*Kathaer*


----------



## Samuel Leming

Nice drawing of the gnome/halfling/kathaer thing, but...

My first impression when seeing this picture was "kid in a Halloween costume."  

EDIT: The above picture has been modified, so my comment is no longer on target.

Sam


----------



## BOZ

sweet pic though.


----------



## ml3

Samuel Leming said:
			
		

> Nice drawing of the gnome/halfling/kathaer thing, but...
> 
> My first impression when seeing this picture was "kid in a Halloween costume."
> 
> Sam




Hmmm.

I don't disagree. Actually, I meant to give him child like proportions, so in that sense I was successful....(cough). Small kid like creature in an Indian getup screams Halloween. I'll see about making the face less human. Thanks for the feedback.

You too BOZ.


----------



## ml3

*elf gnome*

now colorized.

I realized after I posted this that kathaer was the name of the poster and not the gnome-elf. Still, I think it would make a good name.


----------



## Ferret

I like it, the body (to me) doesn't scream kid in halloween costume. I don't like the sun burnt looking skin. But hey nice art any way.


----------



## BOZ

OK, unique you want, unique you get.    how about some of our recent postings to the Creature Catalog.  Pick and choose which ones you want to work on!


The Krakentua

http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/view_c.php?CreatureID=853
http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/view_c.php?CreatureID=852

_ This immensely tall humanoid monster has green-hued leathery skin, and the head of a kraken with huge, bulbous red eyes with black pupils. The creature’s head has seven tentacles, each nearly 20 feet in length, under which is hidden its chitinous beak. It is dressed in exquisite robes of vibrant colors, and a light red mist oozes continuously from its body, forming a crimson cloud around its feet._


----------



## BOZ

The Urisk

http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/view_c.php?CreatureID=833

_ This being looks like a very short human, with the head and legs of a goat, and a small bushy tail wagging behind it. It has a human torso and arms, but its whole body is covered in shaggy brown hair._

http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=17547


----------



## BOZ

The Tryannabyss

http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/view_c.php?CreatureID=835

_ This creature resembles a gigantic slug, with a toothy maw surrounded by four 10-foot long, clawed tentacles. On top of the creature are four short eyestalks. Beneath its mouth is a small opening, with an elongated tube protruding out from it. The creature's slimy hide is rubbery and gray._


----------



## BOZ

The Apodalypse

http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/view_c.php?CreatureID=839
http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/view_c.php?CreatureID=840

_ This creature from the darkest of nightmares has an unstable form, a patchwork made up of the skin of humanoids with screaming faces and flailing arms, contrasted with fish scales, octopoidal tentacles, and manta wings. This mess surrounds a massive, shark-like maw._


----------



## BOZ

The Eye and The Hand, servitors of Vecna

http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/view_c.php?CreatureID=841
http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/view_c.php?CreatureID=842

_ This tall, slender humanoid has a gigantic eyeball in the place of a humanoid head, which glares menacingly. It carries a greatsword and wears long green robes, trimmed with red, and golden eyes embroidered along the hems._

_ This squat, heavily muscled humanoid is about the same size and shape as a dwarf. However, in place of a humanoid head, a giant-sized hand sticks out of the neck. The creature wears a pleated kilt, decorated with colorful swirls and jagged stripes. It wears a thick leather belt loaded with daggers, and carries two longswords on its back. It appears to be wearing nothing else._


----------



## Samuel Leming

ml3 said:
			
		

> I don't disagree. Actually, I meant to give him child like proportions, so in that sense I was successful....(cough). Small kid like creature in an Indian getup screams Halloween. I'll see about making the face less human. Thanks for the feedback.




I was intending my feedback to be polite, so I hope you took it that way.

It was mainly the bratty face that gave the child impression.  With the kid face gone, the build and togs no longer suggest Halloween.

Sam


----------



## Kathaer

ml3 said:
			
		

> Hmmm.
> 
> I don't disagree. Actually, I meant to give him child like proportions, so in that sense I was successful....(cough). Small kid like creature in an Indian getup screams Halloween. I'll see about making the face less human. Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> You too BOZ.





HE IS THE ELFGNOME!!! THANKS! THAT FITS PERFECTLY MY IDEA!
THANK YOU SO MUCH GUYS!!!

Explaning the Skin: their skintone depends on how much "Jakatut Tree" is present in them... blue ones are really full of it, and this will influence their Mini-Berserker... pink ones are less active in that sense...


----------



## Kathaer

if you want to play an elf-gnome in your campaign, i will be glad to send you all the stats, even the "Mini-berserker Talent"


----------



## Sylvaroth

Kathaer said:
			
		

> if you want to play an elf-gnome in your campaign, i will be glad to send you all the stats, even the "Mini-berserker Talent"




Howw cewl. I am very interested in "new" races and original ideas. Would you mind sending me what you can about the "Kathaer"?


----------



## Kathaer

*Kathaer is ME*



			
				Sylvaroth said:
			
		

> Howw cewl. I am very interested in "new" races and original ideas. Would you mind sending me what you can about the "Kathaer"?




... gosh... "Kathaer" is my nickname... ^_- as told before... these weirdos are the "Sylvan Gnome-Elves"... but.. anyway... we can call-em "Kathaer" in my honor! ^_^

the "Kathaeron" (plural ^__^)

They are tall as small Elves, so they still are Medium.

FOR 
COS - 2
DEX + 3 MAX 20
WIS - 1
INT 
CHA


They evolved from a common ancestor of Elves an Halflings, developing long ears and a light, without fur skin, except for hair and rare cases of breads. Some of them has a little fur in the back of their hands, the same as Halfling feet.

The actual Kathaeron lives in the giant Jakatut forest, in the Aldebraan continent, down the Axias Mountains, (home goblin sweet home) in a little State called "Vakeenland". They are governated by an half-drow half-daemon, called "Looke Voolsen", who is the son of Nagash, the god of terror. Well.. his alignement isn't totally bad, and this influences a little the Kathaeron. They are almost influenced by the power of Jakatut Tree. 

Jakatut Forest.. The Jakatut forest is made by a single tree and his sons, all around it. The hardest and oldest one, the Jakatut tree, looks like a dark blue mountain, 2 or 3 km tall, with theother ones down, in decrescent size. 

The Kathaeron uses the special wood of the young trees to create Armours, Shields, Weapons, that are indistrcutible. Passing the blue wax over simple wood, this become as strong as steel, and light as wood. 

Why this tree is kinda this? It's all magic. Magic and gods. It's written:

"One day... 
the daemons will wake up... 
from the nine doors of the 
Aldebraan Land.

We should find 
the way to containt their spirits,
or at least... 
our death will come."

Someone believes that the first Jakatut tree was the transformation of an ancient druid, Jakatut, that would try to contain the essence of the Second Daemon (Leehamen) (Axia EL, Leehamen CN, Sheelon CG, Laetje LG, Mathena EL, Nagash CE, Zouaelt CE, Sahetle CN, Zoura CG ... they work like the gods... at least.. they are good, evil, neutrals, depending on which .... I would be glad to talk about the Daemons and the Prophecy, but.. aren't we talkin' about the Kathaeron?).

Well.. The Kathaeron are now infected by the Jakatut presence, infact, their skintone goes from darkpink to light blue, and they have a special trait, sort of Mini-Berserker, that we can call Leehamen Rage. 

LEEHAMEN RAGE
The Kathaer must roll a die EVERYTIME he goes in combat. Depending on his skintone, the presence of Jakatut will influence the time. 
D20 (if the roll is higher than 10, the Kathaer falls in Jakatut Rage )
Jakatut Rage consists of: +1FO +1COS -2WIS

RARE COLORS
BLUE - 10 Rounds
LIGHT BLUE - 8 Rounds
VIOLET - 6 Rounds

COMMON COLORS
LIGHT PURPLE - 4 Rounds
DARK PINK - 2 Rounds
PINK - 1 Round

When Jakatut Rage ends, the Kathaeron will get the number of round less Life points + level, ex: a 2nd level blue one will get 12 L.P. Less at the end of a Jakatut Rage. and also will have a -3 WIS Modifier until they will sleep. (recovering 1 point x hour)

[CONTINUE ....]


----------



## Sylvaroth

Sounds quite cool. Somehow I get an image of a Kathaeron population dwelling in a place that is a mountainous tree, which is both a complete ecosystem of its own and the dungeon for an primeval entity. Would you care to EMAIL ME some of the material?

What are the stats of the Drowdemon and what kind of demon is his father?


----------



## Kathaer

Sylvaroth said:
			
		

> Sounds quite cool. Somehow I get an image of a Kathaeron population dwelling in a place that is a mountainous tree, which is both a complete ecosystem of its own and the dungeon for an primeval entity. Would you care to EMAIL ME some of the material?
> 
> What are the stats of the Drowdemon and what kind of demon is his father?




Sorry Sylvaroth, but this is the first time i Write it... well.. i played all this stuff inventing it as a D.M. so, i know everything about this stuff.. but i didn't write anything, 'cause me and my friend used to play this at school when there wasn't lessons. ^_^ Looke Voolsen was a PC, and  also AXIA, who discovered that he was daemon, etc.. ^_^ Sheelon looked like a Green Japanese dragon, that time i was really influenced by "Dragon Ball" and "Saint Seiya", so .. my friend Luca, who created a PC called "Bonus Lightblade" became a sort of "Dragon Knight", receiving a special armour from Sheelon. ^_-

etc. etc.

There's nothing drew, because.. i have to thank ML3, who drew the Elfgnomes for the first time... 

P.S. In my last post, i talked about the GLUGLUK and the Jakatut Wax. I will post the stats..

i need to write them and test them a little (as the Sheet of Looke, because we didn't play the third edition that time. And when i took again in my hands my Campaign "Hearts of Aldebraan" i needed to start from a different point, so my pc hasn't meet the Kathaeron... 
But "Brooka" the little ork, can fight them .. ^_^)


----------



## BOZ

i'll post some more CC stuff later, when i can find the time to get it together.


----------



## Knightfall

*How are these for slightly different?*

*Kraken Lord*
*Huge Monstrous Humanoid (Aquatic)*

A kraken lord is an aggressive, cruel, intelligent creature related to krakens. Some believe they are the next step in a kraken’s evolutionary process. Though while not as large or strong as a kraken they are more intelligent and, thus, more dangerous. Kraken lords breathe both air and water normally.

Kraken lords are most often found thousands of feet below the ocean but are becoming more common at shallower depths and underground environments. They love to flood Underdark caverns and cities near the ocean, allowing them to move in a take over. Once in these positions, it is almost impossible to rid a region of a kraken lord, as it tends to align with aboleths, kuo-toas, and sahuagin. Strangely, kraken lords don’t associate with krakens and will have one hunted down and killed if it wanders into its domain.

Kraken lords have a head like a kraken's body, along with its telltale tentacle appendages and a large beak on the front of their necks. They stand upright on two legs and also have two arms. A kraken lord’s four humanoid limbs end in four webbed digits with one of those digits opposable. A kraken lord’s eight tentacles are similar to a kraken’s and nearly as deadly. Six of the creature’s tentacles are 15 feet long; the remaining two are 30 feet long and covered with cruel barbs. From looking at a kraken lord, one would lead to believe that they would have trouble walking but the truth is that their powerful bodies are well muscled and they have no trouble walking on dry land or using their tentacles to attack while on land.

*Epascro*
*Large Monstrous Humanoid*

An epascro is an odd tauric creature with the lower body of an ape, the upper torso, arms, and head of an orc, and two strong, large wings, growing out of it’s ape-like body, that allows the creature to fly. The creature most often walks on its four ape-like limbs but can walk upright on its two rear limbs for short distances. It folds its wings over its back when not in flight.

*Chulataur*
*Large Monstrous Humanoid*

*Nickname:* Surf n' Turf

Chulataurs are a magical hybrid that combines the worst aspects of a chuul and a minotaur. The creature’s lower body is like that of a chuul including pincer-like claws, four webbed legs, and a wide tail. The upper portion of the creature has the torso of a minotaur including a bull-like head. The creatures fur and chitin are roughly the same color, a sickly combination of black and burnt orange. The main difference is that the chuul-like part of the body is burnt orange with mottled black splotches, while the minotaur-like part of the body is black with burnt orange spots.

Chulataurs, like chuuls, are known to collect trophies from their kills. However, unlike chuuls they do have the ability to use these items and are often encountered using manufactured weapons and any items that will fit their minotaur-like torso (i.e. rings, necklace, etc.). However, they cannot use full armor such a full plate or chainmail (a breastplate or chain shirt would be fine if it was large enough). If a victim hasn’t any interesting possessions, the chulataur takes its skull. Chulataurs wear these skulls around their necks and torso.

While chuuls most often live in marshes or jungles, chulataurs live underground. It is their minotaur heritage that drives them to live in the Underdark and these evil tauric creatures often subjugate entire tribes of Underdark-dwelling humanoids such as goblinoids, grimlocks, and orcs.


----------



## Knightfall

ml3, you can also take a look through *this old thread* for more templated madness. There are some "Weird" creatures in that thread. 

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Hunter

Hey Everybody, fantastic art and monster concepts!
DungeonBlaster,

I am not sure if Ml3 has drawn this yet, but would you mind if I drew up a sketch for the Fane if ml3 is ok with it?


Thanks!

Hunter

Online Portfolio: http://www.pen-paper.net/gallery.php?artist=HunterMcFalls
e-mail: hunterm@mindspring.com










			
				dungeon blaster said:
			
		

> ml3, you really don't need to apologize to anyone; you are doing everyone here an incredible favor just by considering their requests. Most people neither have the money nor the desire to hunt for an artist and comission a piece. I'm just glad that so many people are getting their heart's desire.
> 
> On another point, I particularly enjoy the pictures that can be used by other people in their campaigns. I also like the picture of the red-eyed "It" from Adams Family.
> 
> Of course, I can't help but beg for a picture to call my own. I'll give a description, and hopefully it will spark your imagination:
> 
> *The Fane* i.e. the bane of all wizards, everywhere
> 
> A tall, gaunt, humanoid shaped creature dressed in a form-fitting black robe made of tattered shadow-stuff, and with a small cowl. Being somewhat immaterial, wind does not seem to affect these creatures in the slightest. They have no facial features, except for slight indentations where eyes should be. Essentially, they are a cross between the Gloom from the Epic Handbook and a Dementor (harry potter).
> 
> A Fane is almost always accompanied by 1-4 Thralls, ex-Wizards who have been enslaved by the Fane. The thralls wear tattered clothes (usually robes since they were once wizards) and appear almost feral and undead (having been drained of most of their intelligence, they are little more than animals). Their eyes are empty sockes and a viscous black fluid oozes out of their eye-holes, nose, and mouth. The thralls are used as "blood hounds", sensing the presence of magic and those capable of using magic, and leading the Fane to its next victim. Thus, the thralls are often hunched as if sniffing for the scent of magic. The Fane keeps control over the Thralls using a black shadow-stuff leash around each Thralls neck, traveling to the Fane's hand.
> 
> If you decide to draw this creature, feel free to embelish as you desire.
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work!


----------



## Deadone

I wonder if I could make a request:

*Zeypiaz:* A beast about the size of a human hand, the writhing thing appears to combine the most horrific aspects of wasp, scorpion and spider.  The main body is that of a spider, with eight legs ending in spinnaret adorned claws.  From the hind part of the spider’s body extend three abdomens like those of three wasps.  In place of the stinger on these are long scorpion tails, which drip green liquid.  Two insectile wings extend from the things back, too small to allow for flight, but great enough to hurl the creature through the air with prodigous jumps, by which means the things hurtle towards you.


----------



## ml3

*saved from the brink of page 2*



			
				Jodjod said:
			
		

> But the kobold-halfling is a definite, right?
> 
> (I kid, I kid.)




First, thanks to everyone for their support and kind words on this thread. I'm not here that often so I don't get to thank everyone as they come in so- thank you.

Jodjod, I took a shot at the kobold/halfling. Wasn't sure how prmitive or advanced they are, so I dressed him mostly as a halfling might. I think I got a good halfling/kobold and not half dragon look, even if its not quite what you had in mind.


----------



## ml3

*Hunter*

By the way, Hunter, I don't mind if you wantto take a shot at one. The Fane does sound cool.


----------



## Hunter

Thank you Ml3. Right now I am working on sketches for a Dracha and a half-fire elemental Cleric of St. Cuthbert so it might be awhile before I get to it. The creator specifically asked for you so he may want you to do it for him.

Great monsters and artwork on this thread!
Hunter


----------



## dungeon blaster

I'd be most thankful if you did, Hunter!  I can't wait to see it! 

As a side note, I did ask for ML3, partially because of his talent, but also simply because he seemed to be the only artist active at the time. I have no problems with anyone else drawing the Fane (i.e. as long as someone does it I'm happy).


----------



## Kathaer

what about a Fane fighting against a Kathaer and both controlled each one from Alexis des Noirs and the other controlled by Keel Tarqham? ^__^ ehhehehe


----------



## Hunter

Yeah, ml3's got a great monster gallery on this thread dungeon blaster!
Hunter


----------



## resistor

Hey, ML3, here's one for you if you're so inclined.

*Silk Demons*

_Silk demons are cousins of succubi in the fiendish family tree, using similar techniques of entrapment to lure mortals to their dooms.  Physically, silk demons appear as lengths of red, orange, yellow, and purple silk that twirl continuously as if caught in a wind.  The silken folds hold vaguely to the form of a female humanoid, and in the midst of the silk float two glowing red eyes._

When I visualize silk demons, I like to think of taking a fan and pointing it straight upwards, and then tying lengths of silks to its grill so that they flutter upwards.  I imagine them as being evermoving but also graceful and flowing in the same way that, say, oil swirls on the surface of water.  They use their graceful forms to mesmerize mortals and lure them to their deaths.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'd love to see a Horrid Dire Horse!


----------



## ml3

*Zeypiaz*






			
				Deadone said:
			
		

> I wonder if I could make a request:
> 
> *Zeypiaz:* A beast about the size of a human hand, the writhing thing appears to combine the most horrific aspects of wasp, scorpion and spider. The main body is that of a spider, with eight legs ending in spinnaret adorned claws. From the hind part of the spider’s body extend three abdomens like those of three wasps. In place of the stinger on these are long scorpion tails, which drip green liquid. Two insectile wings extend from the things back, too small to allow for flight, but great enough to hurl the creature through the air with prodigous jumps, by which means the things hurtle towards you.


----------



## Ferret

Mmmmmmm, Ml3 art...... *drool*


----------



## BOZ

hey Michael,

we're working on updating the Creature Catalog, and a piece or two of new art for the gallery (see previous page of this thread about 3/4 the way down) if you have the time would be super sweet.    *hint hint*


----------



## ml3

bump


----------



## Angel Tarragon

ml3, do you think you could take a whack at my Equitaurs?


----------



## Deadone

Whao!  That is...  Damn!  Its better than I imagined it!  
ml3, you deserve nothing but the highest praise for your work.

My next requests:
*Steeplejack*
_From the shattered wall a beast larger than an oger emerges.  Long and thick, the thing is covered in thick plates patterned with swirls of black, burnt red, bruised purple,  sickly green, and dark yellows.  Its head is lionlike with a large plate ridge over its black eyes.  Three gaping maws dominate the lower part of the face, and four massive horns extend from under the jaws.  Its feline body sports eight legs, four in the forepart and four in the back.  Eight horrific tenticals form a double ridge along its back.  Around it, bits of rubble float in the air, seemingly defiant of gravity, and dust whirls away in small tornados._

*Zigur*
_A hulking, rust colored thing, shaped like a horrid amalgamation of spider and horshoe crab.  Its long, teardrop shaped body is covered in a thick, smooth series of overlapping plates of carapace.  Its head, which peeks out from under a thick ridge at the front of the beast is adorned by dozens of black eyes.  Its slavering maw is ringed by mandible and its mucus burns the floor. It drags its huge bulk along with four massive talons which extend from the front of its body._

*Si'thi'theren*
_The torso of the creature is like that of an overly muscled human.  In place of leags, the monster has a huge whiplike tail that splits halfway along its length.  Growing from the beast's sholders above its arms and from its waist are four tenticles, each ending in a cruel spike of bone.  The beasts face bears fain resemblance to that of a human, with no eyes and a massive jaw, which seems to unhinge like that of a snake.  A long dosal frill runs from the top of its heat to the tips of its tails.  Color ripples along the creature's hide, shades of blues and green and silver shifting and flowing in a eye numbing pattern._

*Lord Jokke*
_The creature towers over the battlefield, a massive beast of humanoid shape.  Its massive body is covered in dark, sleek muscles..  From its back rise six gigantic draconic wings, black and leathery.  The demon’s face is masked by black flame, but two glowing green eyes are visible through the shadowy corona.  Six horns rise from the flames, forming a twisted crown.  In its hand, the beast wields a curved falchion of black silver, on which vile runes have been scribed.  The sound of laughter surrounds the beast, and the very ground writhes to escape its feet._

*Malëfadius*
_Standing confidently before you, its arms hanging relaxed at its side, is an unusually tall Pit Fiend.  The scales of its face have been elegantly painted, creating the mosaic image of a grinning visage in grays and deep blues.  The fiend is garbed in a colorful suit of loose silk, reminiscent of the garb of a Harlequin or fool.  The wings of the fiend have been painted with a swirl of colors, creating a chaotic, abstract image that causes the eyes to water.  The talons on its hands and feet have been painted a deep, murky purple, and, as it moves, the sound of ringing bells emanates from the curved horns that rise from its head._


----------



## Angel Tarragon

you still up for taking requests ml3?


----------



## ml3

Frukathka said:
			
		

> you still up for taking requests ml3?




oh sure. real world responsibilities slowing me down.

Incidentally, i'm not sure if i've mentioned this already but Jospeh Browning of Expeditious Retreat was kind enough to sleect some of my personal work to be included in his recently released 'Beast Builder'.

If you haven't seen this yet, I recommend you check it out at rpgnow.com 
or  drivethrurpg.com in PDF. I believe a hard cover is scheduled to come out some time thi ssummer. (no, i don't get commissions on sales  )


----------



## Olly

Sorry to bother you, ml3, but can I put in a couple of requests for some pencil sketches of these critters?

*Dire Mole*
Dire moles are large, cantankerous burrowing mammals, about three feet long from nose to rump. They have cylindrical bodies, covered in black fur, large, shovel-like feet with long, sharp claws, used for clawing their way through the earth and long, pink snouts that extend beyond their lower jaws. Like their smaller cousins, dire moles are almost totally blind and find their way by scent.

*Retchenbeast*
The retchenbeast, or muck drake, is not only one of the smallest of the greater drakes, but also one of the ugliest. Rather than sporting the graceful draconian form common to the other drakes, the retchenbeast resembles nothing so much as a giant, bloated toad with short, stumpy wings that can barely support its weight in flight. Like a toad, the creature's eyes bulge from the top of its head, allowing it to submerge all but its eyes under the swampy waters of its home territory. Its neck is much shorter and thicker than those of other drakes. All four feet are webbed, allowing for a faster swimming rate. The retchenbeast retains the standard drake's long, serpentine tail, which looks misplaced on the creature.

When clean, retchenbeasts are a greyish-brown in colour, with irregularly-sized scales. The larger ones often have wart-like projections on them, further enhancing their likeness to giant toads. However, clean retchenbeasts are rarely seen, for they are habitually covered in the muck and slime of the swamps, bogs and quagmires they call home.

*Shard Hound*
Dangerous predators of mountain passes and deep, rock-strewn caverns, shard hounds stand as tall as a horse, and have a vaguely lupine appearance. A shard hound has a mouth full of sharp, bony teeth, pointing every which way. It also has a coat of short, wiry fur, but its back and shoulders are covered with several, bony, rock-like spines, scales and plates that look not too unlike stalagmites. Indeed, they are ambush predators, often laying in wait amongst clusters of stalagmites, using their natural camouflage to hide from their prey.


----------



## BOZ

ml3 said:
			
		

> Incidentally, i'm not sure if i've mentioned this already but Jospeh Browning of Expeditious Retreat was kind enough to sleect some of my personal work to be included in his recently released 'Beast Builder'.




rock on!


----------



## liquidfilth

While I'm sure you're mired in requests, ML3, I figure there'd be no harm in posting a request.

-----------------------------------

What I've been trying to get my players to understand is a variation of an Eberron warforged, a unique monster who calls herself the Three-Who-Is-One, or the Mother, Maiden, and Crone - while she has the basic form of a warforged (of which stock drawings online are a-plenty) her neck is elongated, much like an African woman who's undergone a neck-stretching.

Her face was forged to be blank.  Only a tiny pair of dots to allow for sight, and the slightest mesh on her face to allow sound to escape.  She wears three masks, wearing any given one at any given occasion.  One is a painted mask that looks like a hag's face - horrid and ugly and old.  The next is a mask of a chubby, matronly woman, smiling.  There's one last mask that's painted to look like a young woman's beautiful face (maybe inspired a bit from traditional oriental masks).

When not wearing the other two masks, they either sit on her hips or float independently around her head.  She wears clothes appropriate to whatever mask she's wearing, unless she has no intention of hiding her nature.  The only recent change to her body is a rather large ebony-black crystal jutting out of her right arm, as if it was immedded there against her will (which, in fact, it was).  She makes some effort to hide it, with simple bandages, or by wearing long sleeves, although this isn't always the case.

-------------------------------------------

Game stats (if it's important) - Fiendish warforged gestalt monk/sorcerer/druid 8.  She reports directly to the Daughters of Sora Kell, a trio of hags, and was built especially for them after the war had ended.  While bitterly loyal to the hags, she's not without her own doubts, and her own desires.

Gladly answer any questions, should they come up.


----------



## ml3

*post away liquidfilth*

and anyone else. i look at everything. i wish I had time to do it all but i can never guarantee anything.


----------



## ml3

*Retchenbeast*

One of the newest requests but i couldn't resist a fat toad dragon.


----------



## ml3

*thx BOZ.*



			
				BOZ said:
			
		

> rock on!






Yeah, I was pretty excited about this. My first real pro job. Can't wait for the hardcover.


----------



## Ferret

Woot! Fat toads!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

ml3, do you think you could take a whack at my Equitaurs?


----------



## Cergorach

This stuff is getting better and better! You might want to update the gallery on your site with some of these drawings. These look a lot 'cleaner' (maybe the wrong word for it) then the images that are up there now. You also might want to keep the white background instead of making it black (the black background influences the picture greatly and imho in a negative way)...


----------



## Olly

ml3 said:
			
		

> One of the newest requests but i couldn't resist a fat toad dragon.




Thanks, ml3, that's awesome!


----------



## ml3

Olly said:
			
		

> Thanks, ml3, that's awesome!




np
glad you like it


----------



## ml3

*Frukathka's Equitaurs*



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> ml3, do you think you could take a whack at my Equitaurs?



quick and dirty. Hope you like it.


----------



## thol

*Hound of Darkwatch*

Among the moors that run between the Ridgewood and the Fens roam the fearsome creatures known as the Hounds of Darkwatch. Their origins unknown, they are so named for the tower Darkwatch which sits upon the ridge overlooking the moors and the forest road.

Nearly 6 feet tall at the shoulder, the muscular greyish-black Hound resembles a giant mastiff made up of rotting leaves, vegetation, brush, mud, sticks, and peat. A strange combination of undeath and construct, its eyes glow with an eerie algae green and its razor sharp fangs drip with a thick sap-like venom. Its paws are more like a cat's than a dogs, and its retractable claws are deadly. It has but a stub for a tail.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

ml3 said:
			
		

> quick and dirty. Hope you like it.



Its great. could you possibly make the body seem a little thicker and add the armor to the entire body (torso and horse body)? If you could I'd be ver so pleased.


----------



## ml3

bump


----------



## Kanegrundar

Excellent work.  I'll have to try and post some descriptions of some of my homebrew creatures when I get home.  It's not like you're getting a lot of requests!!!  

Kane


----------



## Sylvaroth

Well, there is still my Aerlhún.


----------



## Deadone

And a few of my Abberations.


----------



## dungeon blaster

Seeing as how Hunter appears to have disappeared from this thread, would you mind taking a crack at my Fane creature?


----------



## Ferret

Bump for Zulithe who wants a Feathered Dragon.


----------



## ml3

*Zulithe's feathered dragon*

Thanks for keeping the post going everyone. I will try my best to get to all of your creatures.

In the mean time, I had to try the feathered dragon. A lot of ways to go with this one Zulithe, I hope you like it.


----------



## Zulithe

Thank you ml3  Sorry for the delay. I hate my schedule sometimes. 

That's a lovely piece! You're right, there are many ways to interpret it but I like yours very much. I will pass it along to my fledgling DM friend who needs this 

I love the work you do here, sorry I didn't comment earlier on your previous stuff


----------



## ml3

Zulithe said:
			
		

> Thank you ml3  Sorry for the delay. I hate my schedule sometimes.
> 
> That's a lovely piece! You're right, there are many ways to interpret it but I like yours very much. I will pass it along to my fledgling DM friend who needs this
> 
> I love the work you do here, sorry I didn't comment earlier on your previous stuff




Thanks Zulithe, I'm glad you like it. I hope it works for your friend's game.


----------



## Hunter

ML3-Feathered Dragon,Beautiful drawing!

Dungeon Blaster-I apologize I have been swamped and I didn't know that you were expecting a pic from me. If I knew you were expecting an image I would have been more attentive.

Hunter


----------



## Sylvaroth

I like the feathered dragon-pic. Somehow I can really see it in a fight-to-the-death with a mean red wyrm. Could be a cool image for a half-dragon/half-griffon, too.

Btw. my Aerlhûn ride flying sea creatures like prehistoric liopluradons or giant dire manta rays. Their more evil cousins the Runmôr wear heavy full plate (death knight style) and use undead versions of sea predators. Both of them use exotic coral weapons that seem almost too large to be wielded by medium creatures. I would die to see your vision of a duel between them, but a character sketch of a single Aerlhûn would do, too.


----------



## BOZ

bump


----------



## ml3

*bump*

Moving in to a new house. Barely time to think much less draw 
I'll be back at it in October. October always gets the monster machine whirring anyway.


----------



## IcyCool

Well, here's one I'd like to see:

*Mephistophlings*:  These insidious creatures are minor devils are an amusing and annoying creation of their namesake, Mephistopheles, Lord of the 8th (See the Book of Vile Deeds).  They delight in causing pain and suffering, leaving a trail of it wherever they go.

Each Mephistophling appears to be a miniture, bat-winged devil about the size of a halfling resembling Mephistopheles.  While the similarity to Mephistopheles is noticeable, there is enough variation in their appearances that you can tell them apart.  They enjoy hurling about their Hellfire-themed Vile Magic Missiles or Scorching Rays while they cackle with glee.  Most Mephistophlings carry a small, 3-tined, pitchfork-like spear and wear ratty black garments (much like their namesake).

I plan on using a group of these little guys (mechanically they are half-fiend halfing Sorcerers) on my group soon, and I'd love to have a picture of a couple of them.


----------



## Sylvaroth

Have fun *ML3*! Having moved 7 times the last 7 years, I know you will   

*IcyCool* your mephits...erh...mephistophlings seem so familiar to me


----------



## ml3

*bump*

well, we're all moved in, so I'll be able to draw again soon. I'm getting the shakes.


----------



## BOZ

get that fix, man.


----------



## Olly

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Well, here's one I'd like to see:
> 
> *Mephistophlings*:  These insidious creatures are minor devils are an amusing and annoying creation of their namesake, Mephistopheles, Lord of the 8th (See the Book of Vile Deeds).  They delight in causing pain and suffering, leaving a trail of it wherever they go.
> 
> Each Mephistophling appears to be a miniture, bat-winged devil about the size of a halfling resembling Mephistopheles.  While the similarity to Mephistopheles is noticeable, there is enough variation in their appearances that you can tell them apart.  They enjoy hurling about their Hellfire-themed Vile Magic Missiles or Scorching Rays while they cackle with glee.  Most Mephistophlings carry a small, 3-tined, pitchfork-like spear and wear ratty black garments (much like their namesake).
> 
> I plan on using a group of these little guys (mechanically they are half-fiend halfing Sorcerers) on my group soon, and I'd love to have a picture of a couple of them.




Heh. I am _so_ stealing this idea!


----------



## IcyCool

Olly said:
			
		

> Heh. I am _so_ stealing this idea!




Would you like the stats?  My players hate them.


----------



## Olly

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Would you like the stats?  My players hate them.




By all means, post the little suckers up!


----------



## ml3

*Mephistophlings*

I did it! I found time!


----------



## Knightfall

ml3 said:
			
		

> I did it! I found time!




Another great one. Nice and simple, yet effective. - KF72


----------



## Olly

Nice to have you back, ml3. By an uncanny coincidence, I had a fantastic idea for a monster in the shower earlier. It was a "Eureka!" moment, I can tell you...

So, if I may, I'd like to request a half-green dragon African elephant, please, mainly because I think it'd be quite interesting to have a dragon with a trunk and big, flappy ears!


----------



## Kanegrundar

ml3 said:
			
		

> I did it! I found time!



 Excellent work, Ml3.  Good to see you back!


----------



## IcyCool

Outstanding ml3!  That's a magnificent pic!

For those who were interested, here's the stats:

Mephistophlings
Small Outsider (Native)
Hit Dice: 4d4 +12 (25hp)
Initiative: +5
Speed: 20ft., fly 20ft.
Armor Class: 19 (+5 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 size, +1 Bracers, +1 Dodge), touch 17, flat-footed 13
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/-1
Attack: Spear +4 melee (1d6+1/x2) or Bite +4 melee (1d4+1/x2) or melee touch +4 melee or ranged touch +8 ranged or Sling +9 ranged (1d3+1/x2)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +4 melee (1d3+1/x2) and Bite -1 melee (1d4/x2) or Spear +4 melee (1d6+1/x2) and claw -1 melee (1d3/x2) and bite -1 melee (1d4/x2)
Space/Reach: 5ft./5ft.
Special Attacks: Spells, Spell-like abilities, Smite Good
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60ft, Immunity to Poison, Resistance to acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, fire 10, DR 5/magic, SR 14
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +8, Will +7(9)
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 15, Wis 12, Cha 18
Skills: Bluff +14, Climb +3, Concentration +10, Craft[Any] +2, Hide +9, Jump +3, Knowledge[Arcana] +9, Listen +5, Move Silent +7, Profession[Any] +1, Spellcraft +9, Spot +3
Feats: Alertness(b), Violate Spell[Magic Missile], Dodge
Alignment: Lawful Evil
Possessions: Bracers of Armor +1, Three-tined Spear, Masterwork Sling, Cloak of Resistance +1, 1,000gp
Languages: Common, Infernal, Abyssal
CR: 5

Smite Good (Su): 1/day a Mephistophling can smite a good creature for +4 damage.

Spell-like abilities: 3/day Darkness, 1/day Desecrate.  CL 4, DC is Charisma-based.

Mephistophlings have the following skill bonuses:
+4 size bonus to Hide
+2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, Listen, and Move Silent
+3 racial bonus to Bluff

+2 morale bonus on saving throws vs. fear
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings

Mephistophlings cast spells as a 4th-level sorcerer.
Spells/day: [6/7/4]
Spells Known: [6/3/1]
Typical Spells Known
0th:
Acid Splash
Detect Magic
Prestidigitation
Message
Read Magic
Ray of Frost

1st:
Mage Armor
Magic Missile
Shield

2nd:
Scorching Ray


----------



## Ferret

Woah, Sweet art. My jaw literly dropped when I saw that.


----------



## BOZ

hey Michael!

i just wanted to mention, and i should have about a month or two ago but i kept forgetting...

i submitted your version of Cryonax as a "sample" art for what i would like him to look like for the upcoming article (Dragon #347).  i should have asked you first, but there was a bit of a hurry.  the last time i did that with another friend's artwork, the illustrator very faithfully the example i had sent in, and in fact my friend's name got mentioned in the article's byline (as "contributing artist")!

hope you don't mind...


----------



## ml3

Mind? Of course not! Are you involved with that article?
It would be very cool if that got in.
Thanks!



			
				BOZ said:
			
		

> hey Michael!
> 
> i just wanted to mention, and i should have about a month or two ago but i kept forgetting...
> 
> i submitted your version of Cryonax as a "sample" art for what i would like him to look like for the upcoming article (Dragon #347).  i should have asked you first, but there was a bit of a hurry.  the last time i did that with another friend's artwork, the illustrator very faithfully the example i had sent in, and in fact my friend's name got mentioned in the article's byline (as "contributing artist")!
> 
> hope you don't mind...


----------



## BOZ

i co-wrote it, in fact. 

they may not use your Cryonax (they probably won't in fact, especially if they haven't contacted you), but they may very well model the new illustration based on yours.  as i said, when i did a similar thing for "Monsters of the Mind" in Dragon #339 with another friend's art, they added his name on as a contributing artist.


----------



## BOZ

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=170983


----------



## Hunter

Great Artwork ML3!!!

Hunter


----------



## Richards

I was flipping through this thread just for fun, and I have to say, ML3, you are a _very_ talented individual.  These are some fantastic illustrations you're coming up with.

And then, on page 5, I discovered your retchenbeast and squealed like a little girl.  As the original creator of the retchenbeast (check out _Dragon_ #260 for it and five other greater drakes), I feel somewhat qualified to say that you _nailed it_ perfectly!  That is _exactly_ as I envisioned it!  Wow.  I think I'm going to print that sucker out and hang it on my wall.

Excellent, excellent work.

Johnathan


----------



## Connorsrpg

*Wow*

I am so happy I found this thread again   (I lost everything last year)

Followed it in the early part and loved (still love) your artwork ML3.

I had some requests for our Kage campaign setting way back.  

You drew one of our races in B+W (an bisil) and we loved it.  Will have to traul back through and see if any others were illustrated.  If not we would still love some artwork to use on our website.

Please check it out; mainly the races section, as illustrations for any part of it would be great.  We would be willing to pay for artwork too, as we are desperate to get some pics of some of our unique races etc.

Keep up the awesome work.

Kage website: http://home.austarnet.com.au/connors1/

Thanks Connors


----------



## ShadowNinja

Bumping this...Still doing this ml3>>?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

ShadowNinja said:
			
		

> Bumping this...Still doing this ml3>>?



Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ml3

*yes and no*



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Inquiring minds want to know.





I appreciate the interest guys. The answer is yes, I'm still doing this but my free time is very limited these days, so I'm focusing more on paying jobs. Still, submit away. If something really strikes me and makes me really want to draw it then I certainly will. I just can't promise any fast turnarounds on these anymore.


----------



## Ilium

ml3 said:
			
		

> I appreciate the interest guys. The answer is yes, I'm still doing this but my free time is very limited these days, so I'm focusing more on paying jobs.



What?  You're favoring paying work over doing stuff for free for us?  What are you thinking? 


			
				ml3 said:
			
		

> Still, submit away. If something really strikes me and makes me really want to draw it then I certainly will. I just can't promise any fast turnarounds on these anymore.




Ok, here's one from my campaign.  It's a construct made of gloinne (a magically-tough glass).  Here's the description I made for its "Monster Manual" entry:

_Before you stands a human-sized and –shaped sculpture of transparent glass.  The figure seems to represent an old imperial soldier, with filligreed segmentata armor, though it has no face, and where its heart would be you see a swirling cloud of crimson that seems to pulsate with your own heartbeat._

Blood Guardians stand about 6 feet tall and weigh some 400 pounds.


----------



## blobsticks

Wow, I'm really impressed with this thread ml3.. really, _really_ cool work in here


----------

